# Nintendo leaks continue, this time featuring N64 development repositories and source codes



## SAIYAN48 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nintendo is going to be pissed!


----------



## bubolechka (Jul 25, 2020)

YaaaaaaaaaY  I love this HUGE leaks


----------



## clearquare (Jul 25, 2020)

whole god...


----------



## bigdom89 (Jul 25, 2020)

maybe just maybe we will be able to get a proper n64 port to the switch!


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 25, 2020)

Oooh let's hope the wii u is in one of those x)
Would be cool for this console.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 25, 2020)

I can only imagine everyone at Nintendo HQ being livid lol


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 25, 2020)

The only info I found so far is that the file might be called bbgames.tar

Got it


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> I can only imagine everyone at Nintendo HQ being livid lol


most employees are probably laughing like we are.only the fat cats are sad.
haha*!*


----------



## clearquare (Jul 25, 2020)

maybe remaster some of those. who knows


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 25, 2020)

There must be a disgruntal employee lol


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Jul 25, 2020)

I guess we no longer need the SM64 decompilation...


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 25, 2020)

Native ports will be nice. KeK.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> I guess we no longer need the SM64 decompilation...


I thought about that... I was going to post that it was a waste of time. But I realized thats wrong.

I prefer the decompilation still. It is very good work, very well presented and they have learnt a lot from it I am sure and allowed the world to learn a lot too.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jul 25, 2020)

i want to see those luigi files from mario 64 in action i wonder how they look


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 25, 2020)

I know all of those are Nintendo property but seriously they should also be inside a museum


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I thought about that... I was going to post that it was a waste of time. But I realized thats wrong.
> 
> I prefer the decompilation still. It is very good work, very well presented and they have learnt a lot from it I am sure and allowed the world to learn a lot too.


​


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 25, 2020)

i want to play that beta of mario kart 64 without wario.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 25, 2020)

jesus the poor pipes holding nintendo's secrets


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 25, 2020)

Does this mean a 1080 Snowboarding source port?


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 25, 2020)

The best Nintendo console


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> The best Nintendo console


actually second worst to wii u


----------



## IC_ (Jul 25, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> I guess we no longer need the SM64 decompilation...





Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I thought about that... I was going to post that it was a waste of time. But I realized thats wrong.
> 
> I prefer the decompilation still. It is very good work, very well presented and they have learnt a lot from it I am sure and allowed the world to learn a lot too.


The decompilation is not illegal but this is


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 25, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> actually second worst to wii u



No, that's impossible!


----------



## NoNAND (Jul 25, 2020)

I sense that somebody is getting sued real bad for these leaks.


----------



## Bimmel (Jul 25, 2020)

bubolechka said:


> YaaaaaaaaaY  I love this HUGE leaks


And I love huuuuge.. ah, data. Yes, data! This leak is great.


----------



## Rioluwott (Jul 25, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> I sense that somebody is getting sued real bad for these leaks.


they caught him long ago


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 25, 2020)

Welp, if this is real, there is code for Luigi..


----------



## Zurdonx (Jul 25, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Welp, if this is real, there is code for Luigi..


Oh my, L was real all this time...


----------



## slimbizzy (Jul 25, 2020)

and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming and they don't stop coming...


----------



## smf (Jul 25, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> The decompilation is not illegal but this is



The decompilation is a derivative work, you would need a license from nintendo to distribute it.


----------



## chownk (Jul 25, 2020)

This n64 leak contains source code for a version of The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 2. I've been following the original leak on this nintendo switch site and they just posted a new post on the second "gigaleak':
https://switcher.gg/s/nintendo-news...-prototypes-and-games-source-code-downloaded/

It will be super interesting to see as more info comes out from people who download and recompile the games to get them working. Imagine what kinds of footage is about to be unveiled online. It's like history is in the making before our very eyes.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Welp, if this is real, there is code for Luigi..


L is real 2401


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jul 25, 2020)

Chary said:


> including Super Mario 64​


wait, again? https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-m...en-decompiled-and-officially-released.546814/


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 25, 2020)

SexySpai said:


> wait, again? https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-m...en-decompiled-and-officially-released.546814/


Except this time it wasn't a decompilation, it's the actual original source code.


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 25, 2020)

This happened like two weeks ago. The newest leak was dozens upon dozens of snes source codes for completed games and beta builds. including mario rpg and a link to the past. As well as unused smw and smw2 unused sprites.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 25, 2020)

Im just hoping that one of these leaks will get us a better N64 emulator for Wii.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 25, 2020)

LightyKD said:


> Im just hoping that one of these leaks will get us a better N64 emulator for Wii.


I hope we get a fan remaster of Donkey Kong 64. 60fps & hd hud. Not seen anything about Donkey Kong 64 though


----------



## clearquare (Jul 25, 2020)

that gif is so right!  I am going to see if I can read this codes language...


is that devkit like an SDK?

I think it is C.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 25, 2020)

See i told you it was E3. Is just not 1998 anymore.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 25, 2020)

holy fuck


----------



## Gon Freecss (Jul 25, 2020)

Imagine if Reggie is the one secretly leaking these files...


----------



## lordelan (Jul 25, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Oooh let's hope the wii u is in one of those x)
> Would be cool for this console.


This. Still hoping for a "real" coldboot exploit without the need of a Haxchi compatible game. That would be cool for those who buy it after the eShop gets nuked there.

Still I wonder where all these massive leaks are coming from. Wow.


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Jul 25, 2020)

Nintendo HQ is going to lose their freaking minds


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 26, 2020)

It just keeps happening folks. Hope we get pokemon gen 6 soon



Rioluwott said:


> they caught him long ago


No they didnt


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

Gon Freecss said:


> Imagine if Reggie is the one secretly leaking these files...


Apparently these leaks come from an FTP server belonging to iQue. From what I've read in the 4chan threads (reliable source, I know) the guy was arrested for having cp on his phone.


----------



## clearquare (Jul 26, 2020)

They'll handle this release just fine. Anybody know any C to Python converter?  what is cp?


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

> what is cp?


Child pornography.


----------



## clearquare (Jul 26, 2020)

oh no I see.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

clearquare said:


> oh no I see.


Like I said, I read this on 4chan, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (Jul 26, 2020)

BigPanda said:


> The only info I found so far is that the file might be called bbgames.7z
> 
> Got it



Fixed for great Justice.Jesus Christ so many leaks,i will glady give two cents  to see the reaction of Nintendo Headquarters...


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 26, 2020)

dAVID_ said:


> Apparently these leaks come from an FTP server belonging to iQue. From what I've read in the 4chan threads (reliable source, I know) the guy was arrested for having cp on his phone.


That person is ryanrocks not the leaker


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> That person is ryanrocks not the leaker


Yeah, but apparently he was the one who ripped everything from that FTP.


----------



## weatMod (Jul 26, 2020)

XAIXER said:


> Nintendo is going to be pissed!


i don't really understand why they should care about stuff released 30 years ago or nearly 30 years ago though
not like everyone is not already emulating this stuff on literally everything


----------



## Dimensional (Jul 26, 2020)

Nintendo: Not great at security, but damn amazing at preservation.


----------



## IC_ (Jul 26, 2020)

weatMod said:


> i don't really understand why they should care about stuff released 30 years ago or nearly 30 years ago though
> not like everyone is not already emulating this stuff on literally everything


Me neither, so why can't they be nice people and publicly release the source code to some of their old games and software under a free software or open source license, it doesn't mean also having to publicly release all the assets and other data from the game


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 26, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> so why can't they be nice people and publicly release the source code to some of their old games and software under a free software or open source license, it doesn't mean also having to publicly release all the assets and other data from the game


Because they're running a successful business and they have nothing to gain by "being nice people"?  I mean really, you could ask the same question about Ubisoft or EA or Sony or just about any other game developer out there.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Because they're running a successful business and they have nothing to gain by "being nice people"?  I mean really, you could ask the same question about Ubisoft or EA or Sony or just about any other game developer out there.


Nothing to lose as well.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 26, 2020)

So Luigi's model was found inside SM64's source code. It was separated in different pieces so it had to be reconstructed. But apparently this is it:


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 26, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> Nothing to lose as well.


Of course they have something to lose! People could stop buying their games!


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Of course they have something to lose! People could stop buying their games!



Based off the leaked source code for older games no longer being produced or sold? Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Of course they have something to lose! People could stop buying their games!


I dont think emulation of 20 year old games on pc isnt taking much out of nintendo revenue from nso


----------



## IC_ (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Of course they have something to lose! People could stop buying their games!


You can't buy most of the games anymore except used copies and as I said in my previous post you don't have to release all of the assets with it, look at the doom source code release for example


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 26, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> You can't buy most of the games anymore except used copies and as I said in my previous post you don't have to release all of the assets with it, look at the doom source code release for example


Or almost every id game prior to when carmack left.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 26, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Based off the leaked source code for older games no longer being produced or sold? Not a chance in hell.


Maybe not directly, but someone could conceivably use that leaked source code to make something even better than what they produced in the first place.  Or someone could use that source code to make something much, much worse that ends up making Nintendo look bad.  Yes, these are unlikely scenarios, but the point is, there is no reason for them to take any chances by deliberately giving their code away when they have nothing to gain.



Extrasklep said:


> You can't buy most of the games anymore except used copies


And if they give the games away for free, there's increasingly little chance they'll ever make nearly as much money off of them ever again.  Just look at what Sega is trying to do on mobile with the old Sonic games.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Maybe not directly, but someone could conceivably use that leaked source code to make something even better than what they produced in the first place.  Or someone could use that source code to make something much, much worse that ends up making Nintendo look bad.  Yes, these are unlikely scenarios, but the point is, there is no reason for them to take any chances by deliberately giving their code away when they have nothing to gain.
> 
> 
> And if they give the games away for free, there's increasingly little chance they'll make nearly as much money off of them ever again.  Just look at what Sega is trying to do on mobile with the old Sonic games.



Nintendo owes us nothing, at all, nothing's going to happen. People need to stop being paranoid.


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Jul 26, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Maybe not directly, but someone could conceivably use that leaked source code to make something even better than what they produced in the first place.  Or someone could use that source code to make something much, much worse that ends up making Nintendo look bad.  Yes, these are unlikely scenarios, but the point is, there is no reason for them to take any chances by deliberately giving their code away when they have nothing to gain.
> 
> 
> And if they give the games away for free, there's increasingly little chance they'll ever make nearly as much money off of them ever again.  Just look at what Sega is trying to do on mobile with the old Sonic games.


Id like to see you provide an example of a sc release negatively affecting a company/ip.


----------



## Kwyjor (Jul 26, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> Id like to see you provide an example of a sc release negatively affecting a company/ip.


That's just it: people don't just go ahead and give away their source code unless they're sure it isn't going to affect them negatively.

How about Netscape?


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 26, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> The decompilation is not illegal but this is


Lets be honest, nobody care


----------



## IC_ (Jul 26, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> Lets be honest, nobody care


You can't just not care, the decompilation is legal and it's hosted on github and other places but if you did that with these source code leaks nintendo would take you down


----------



## MeAndHax (Jul 26, 2020)

Crying Nintendo will now try to sue everyone and everybody cuz that’s all they can do


----------



## EthanObi (Jul 26, 2020)

IC_ said:


> You can't just not care, the decompilation is legal and it's hosted on github and other places but if you did that with these source code leaks nintendo would take you down


Really? I seem to manage to not care just fine, despite your protests to the contrary!
This is very exciting for various reasons, untold history, development quirks, and "what if's" are just the tip of the iceberg

the Legality of these dumps are the last thing anyone who is interested in this cares about, you're really just blowing hot air on a forum which itself fits in a legal gray area in some countries.


----------



## IC_ (Jul 26, 2020)

Kyouhei said:


> Really? I seem to manage to not care just fine, despite your protests to the contrary!
> This is very exciting for various reasons, untold history, development quirks, and "what if's" are just the tip of the iceberg
> 
> the Legality of these dumps are the last thing anyone who is interested in this cares about, you're really just blowing hot air on a forum which itself fits in a legal gray area in some countries.


For those reasons and for whatever personal use of this you can just not care, but if you wanted to use this information and data for things like porting the source code of the games in this leak to other platforms or improving an emulator, and publicly shared those things then you would probably get in trouble
With the SM64 decompilation project and the PC port of it I have not heard about anyone/anything getting in trouble or taken down unless they shared builds/roms of it which had all the assets from the game


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2020)

This is definitely cool and all, a part of gaming history, but it's ridiculous to pretend Nintendo is losing their minds over it.  Even if they were planning on releasing N64 games as a part of Switch Online, they weren't going to make any more money off them individually.

Their reaction is probably more along the lines of:


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Jul 26, 2020)

I NEED EARTHBOUND 64 ALREADY


----------



## Rioluwott (Jul 26, 2020)

ChicoPancho said:


> It just keeps happening folks. Hope we get pokemon gen 6 soon
> 
> 
> No they didnt


i mean the original guy who hacked the ique servers
there are a lot of people with the files already but the guy who started it all was already caught by nintendo and put under house arrest


----------



## Ender3Guy (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm waiting for the Switch Pro's hardware to be leaked


----------



## huma_dawii (Jul 26, 2020)

Niceee! Dreams come true.


----------



## Raylight (Jul 26, 2020)

XAIXER said:


> Nintendo is going to be pissed!


Take a seat and watch the fire


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh boy, oh boy, please, tell me there's gonna be more leaks and maybe we'll finally get our hands on some cancelled or unreleased games!

And this is all karma biting them back in the ass after all the bullcrap they had people go throught with videos, fangames and whatnot!


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> actually second worst to wii u


Popularity does not indicate quality


----------



## raxadian (Jul 26, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> The best Nintendo console



Eh while I love the Nintendo 64, that controller stick was really breakable. Then again it wasn't the piece of crystal the Switch is, that thing breaks even if you threat it very delicately. 

I still like a lot of Nes games...

I think the Wii was their best console, despite the Wiimote not being the best controller for every game.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 26, 2020)

Damn...
I can't believe the 3DS is more stable than the source of these leaks.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Captain_N said:


> i want to play that beta of mario kart 64 without wario.


Wario is love, Wario is life.


----------



## gudenau (Jul 26, 2020)

Can't wait for the GameCube, I'm really hoping for a couple of specific things....


(No not Melee)


----------



## MarzDaindigo (Jul 26, 2020)

just give us the entire N64 SNES NES GB GBA WII GC Library with NSO retro emus so this type of shit wont happen, simple lol


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> actually second worst to wii u



Wii U may have been a commercial failure, but it remains one of my all time favorite consoles.


----------



## Darkworld92 (Jul 26, 2020)

this is so much better than the last Nintendo direct we got


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2020)

IC_ said:


> Me neither, so why can't they be nice people and publicly release the source code to some of their old games and software under a free software or open source license, it doesn't mean also having to publicly release all the assets and other data from the game


Because in one year in one small country in Europe they probably resell people enough copies that they make there what everybody posting in this thread combined will make in a lifetime.



TunaKetchup said:


> The best Nintendo console


I have encountered some questionable opinions in my time floating around the world. I think you might have just taken the cake though, at least until someone wanders in claiming the virtual boy was.



IC_ said:


> The decompilation is not illegal but this is


You keep saying that but it won't make it true. Or at least if it is legal then so is my zipped copy of the ROM, or maybe complete disassembly I dumped from an emulator that could in turn be reassembled on the spot. It still contains Nintendo's assets (levels, some text, graphics, don't know if it has music but maybe that too), a direct derivative of Nintendo's code (the decompilation part speaking to that one) and was made with anything but clean room style efforts.
About the only thing Nintendo can't do is take the code and use it themselves without sending round the boys to first say "giz rights to it and your grandkids won't still be fighting the lawsuits as they sit on their death beds". Though at the same time with it compiling to a 1:1 recreation of the ROM then you will have a mightily hard time proving that one (I have some ideas on how you might, and some things the decompilation project could have included that would give some idea but they are thin and I would hate to argue them).
That Nintendo is being as circumspect as they are about it all has me curious but that does not for a moment mean it is not all but an open and shut case if they did want to go after them. Personally I would love to be there to watch the case when the defence says "erm maybe interoperability and for disabled people" to have Nintendo* then have to argue that emulators with texture replacement packs are a thing, that emulators themselves have existed for over 2 decades and today can run on mobile phones.

*I assume we have all read https://www.nintendo.com/corp/legal.jsp#emergence before. If not you are welcome for the giggle.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 26, 2020)

Nintendo says "Oops."


----------



## kumikochan (Jul 26, 2020)

The only thing I want is a working beta build of mother on the 64


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

Oh goody. Another major leak that actually has a ton of cool things to see and gawk at. What's the temp doing?

"Oh, Ninty must be mad"
*arguments over legality*
*memes and terrible jokes*

Stay classy, guys. Sifted through this mess and found nothing notable except an official Luigi model in SM64. Also, did anyone mention a Luigi SMW sprite that is giving the bird?


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 26, 2020)

WHAT?

Jesus god, Why are they leaking so much?

Like, did they just dumped used PC outside without wiping the HDD or something?

Anyway, This is amazing. I love it.


----------



## anhminh (Jul 26, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Jesus god, Why are they leaking so much?
> 
> ...


Probably someone got lay off due to covid.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 26, 2020)

Whoever is doing this is playing with fire.
I deeply hope no Switch related source (particularly for HOS) gets leaked.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 26, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> WHAT?
> 
> Jesus god, Why are they leaking so much?
> 
> ...



I suspect it's all coming from a single entity who found all this content at once a while ago and has just been releasing it anonymously in pieces over time instead of all at once.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 26, 2020)

WOOHOO! The N64 was a huge part of my childhood, one I really miss. If only we'd see some of this repurposed for 64 clones, but that's incredibly illegal.


----------



## Sterophonick (Jul 26, 2020)

Nintendo must be screaming right now.


----------



## OneFox (Jul 26, 2020)

whats the tools file


----------



## DarkraiPK (Jul 26, 2020)

It keeps happening, those faucets are leaking hard!
Someone will make native ports of these games, that's for sure.


----------



## Joom (Jul 26, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Welp, if this is real, there is code for Luigi..


Son of a bitch...


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

There's another one, the filename is other.zip and it's 3.3 GB.
Apparently there's some GBA+NDS related stuff.


----------



## Costello (Jul 26, 2020)

Xzi said:


> This is definitely cool and all, a part of gaming history, but it's ridiculous to pretend Nintendo is losing their minds over it.  Even if they were planning on releasing N64 games as a part of Switch Online, they weren't going to make any more money off them individually
> 
> Their reaction is probably more along the lines of:
> 
> View attachment 218813



I disagree. There’s a Gigaleaks 1, 2, they must be scared shitless as to how many gigaleaks are left and how much data is out there. What if this ends with a Switch gigaleaks with all their newest games source codes leaked ?

Yeah I am pretty sure they are quite worried right now. But at the end of the day life will continue, they will keep making games which will sell well and they’ll keep getting richer and richer with merchandise and franchise figures


----------



## Shadowfied (Jul 26, 2020)

Costello said:


> I disagree. There’s a Gigaleaks 1, 2, they must be scared shitless as to how many gigaleaks are left and how much data is out there. What if this ends with a Switch gigaleaks with all their newest games source codes leaked ?
> 
> Yeah I am pretty sure they are quite worried right now. But at the end of the day life will continue, they will keep making games which will sell well and they’ll keep getting richer and richer with merchandise and franchise figures


If it's true that the data is leaked from iQue, they shouldn't have access to any Switch related code since they are no longer partnered. Last involvement iQue had was 3DS.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> If it's true that the data is leaked from iQue, they shouldn't have access to any Switch related code since they are no longer partnered. Last involvement iQue had was 3DS.


Rumor has it that there around 2 terabytes worth of leaked files.


----------



## Moon164 (Jul 26, 2020)

Will it now be the time that some demo or playable prototype of Earthbound 64/Mother 3 will finally leak?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2020)

Sterophonick said:


> Nintendo must be screaming right now.


GOOD that will tech them to try and pass off a handheld as a console and fucking up PM 4 times in a row!


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jul 26, 2020)

L is finally real, 2401.


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 26, 2020)

I had to take a look.

No regrets.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 26, 2020)

Costello said:


> I disagree. There’s a Gigaleaks 1, 2, they must be scared shitless as to how many gigaleaks are left and how much data is out there. What if this ends with a Switch gigaleaks with all their newest games source codes leaked ?


I'm sure they'd take that a lot more seriously and have their legal team(s) scrambling to find the culprit.  At the same time, however, there are already a couple pretty good Switch emulators available, it's been jailbroken basically since launch, and Switch hardware/software continues to sell like hotcakes regardless.  So I feel like the overall impact of something like that would be lesser than it seems at first glance...perhaps the emulators become more accurate and Sony/Microsoft learn a couple tricks of the trade they didn't know before, but that's about it.  Just as you said, life would go on.

The one other element of note here is that these all seem to be early alpha and beta versions of games, so more than anything it's a fascinating look into Nintendo's creative process, but I seriously doubt it's going to spawn a whole new wave of indie games with the same polish and charm as first-party Nintendo titles.  We might get a few more derivative fan projects out of it, but those were already abundant before the leaks anyway.  Case in point, this was also released today:


----------



## MurraySkull (Jul 26, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> GOOD that will tech them to try and pass off a handheld as a console and fucking up PM 4 times in a row!


Just 3 times - the was nothing wrong with Super Paper Mario.


----------



## DaveLister (Jul 26, 2020)

Where the fuck is golden eye .leak my ballox.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2020)

I'm just sitting here and waiting for Goldeneye 64 to pop up in one of these leaks.. A proper port with good performance and controls is all I want


----------



## mattyxarope (Jul 26, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> If it's true that the data is leaked from iQue, they shouldn't have access to any Switch related code since they are no longer partnered. Last involvement iQue had was 3DS.



IQue doesn't exist but there is a Chinese region locked switch. Someone just recently learned how to unlock them to play non-Chinese games.

https://forum.devchroma.nl/index.php?topic=222.0


----------



## Gunstorm (Jul 26, 2020)

Maybe many better hack roms, everdrive and emulations from now


----------



## James_ (Jul 26, 2020)

I still cannot believe Luigi was discovered in SM64 24 years and 1 month after the game first released, and on 25th July

2+4+0+1 = 7 = July
24+0+1 = 25 = 25th
= 25th July

L really is real, 2401


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jul 26, 2020)

James_ said:


> I still cannot believe Luigi was discovered in SM64 24 years and 1 month after the game first released, and on 25th July
> 
> 2+4+0+1 = 7 = July
> 24+0+1 = 25 = 25th
> ...


is there a higher resolution copy of the L is Real star sign in the leak, havent looked at it myself, would be cool to see what it actually said


----------



## Milenko (Jul 26, 2020)

kikongokiller said:


> I'm just sitting here and waiting for Goldeneye 64 to pop up in one of these leaks.. A proper port with good performance and controls is all I want



Doubt it, Rare would have the source code


----------



## |<roni&g (Jul 26, 2020)

Wr64... If only it was the source code for 64 wrestling games like WCW Revenge and No Mercy


----------



## nashismo (Jul 26, 2020)

James_ said:


> I still cannot believe Luigi was discovered in SM64 24 years and 1 month after the game first released, and on 25th July
> 
> 2+4+0+1 = 7 = July
> 24+0+1 = 25 = 25th
> ...



Yes, LIES will become real 24 years and 1 month from now. The biggest LIE of them all becomes real in the minds of fools, COVID19

Spooky? Maybe.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Popularity does not indicate quality


Did I say that it did? No.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkraiPK said:


> It keeps happening, those faucets are leaking hard!
> Someone will make native ports of these games, that's for sure.


Venezuela?

You actually have internet access and a device to use it with? Hahahaha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shadowfied said:


> If it's true that the data is leaked from iQue, they shouldn't have access to any Switch related code since they are no longer partnered. Last involvement iQue had was 3DS.


iQue is owned fully by Nintendo and they do translation work for Nintendo games. iQue is apparently also becoming a game development studio.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Darkworld92 said:


> this is so much better than the last Nintendo direct we got


I liked Rogue Company a lot

Except the business model when I saw it on EGS. It needs to be just a $14 one off purchase, no extras. No paid dlc, no microtransactions.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 26, 2020)

Gotta get around to get those leaks myself. I'd like to ravage some earlier games from SNES and NES.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 26, 2020)

MurraySkull said:


> the was nothing wrong with Super Paper Mario.


your joking right? it had zero rpg elements whatsoever they turned into into a lame half assed platformer with puzzles!


----------



## B-alpha (Jul 26, 2020)

Hopefully the day will come, where the source code leaks for 3ds versions of majoras mask, ocarina of time and Star fox 64


----------



## spkatsi (Jul 26, 2020)

Now there is no need for E3 or a Nintendo Direct! 
This is way more interesting news!


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 26, 2020)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



spkatsi said:


> Now there is no need for E3 or a Nintendo Direct!
> This is way more interesting news!


Don't say that, I want more Mario games.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Don't say that, I want more Mario games.


There are already enough of those. Their quality has gone down a lot but their quantity has gone up a lot.


----------



## elBenyo (Jul 26, 2020)

James_ said:


> I still cannot believe Luigi was discovered in SM64 24 years and 1 month after the game first released, and on 25th July
> 
> 2+4+0+1 = 7 = July
> 24+0+1 = 25 = 25th
> ...


Thanks Jim Carry, we almost didn't solve that. Oh, time for your meds.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 26, 2020)

elBenyo said:


> Thanks Jim Carry, we almost didn't solve that. Oh, time for your meds.


That's nasty.


----------



## LowMax (Jul 26, 2020)

Shadowfied said:


> Welp, if this is real, there is code for Luigi..


Why do most of the files have a ,v after the extension?


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 26, 2020)

I wonder when they will discover that Sonic was in Mario 64.


----------



## Hambrew (Jul 26, 2020)

oh boy i can just see the headlines:
*Animal Forest on PC confirmed*


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2020)

Like Nintendo can do anything to undo it anyway.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 26, 2020)

gigaleak 3 wya



Bladexdsl said:


> your joking right? it had zero rpg elements whatsoever they turned into into a lame half assed platformer with puzzles!



Just because something is different doesn’t make it bad


----------



## altorn (Jul 26, 2020)

OCARINA_2 CONFIRMED


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 26, 2020)

LowMax said:


> Why do most of the files have a ,v after the extension?


It's the commit history from the CVS. Useless if you don't have the CVS. But there's an unsorted version around.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 26, 2020)

This is so exciting. I'm curious to see what people make of all this in the coming months!


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 26, 2020)

LowMax said:


> Why do most of the files have a ,v after the extension?





eyeliner said:


> It's the commit history from the CVS. Useless if you don't have the CVS. But there's an unsorted version around.



From what I've read you can extract it using cvs.exe.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 26, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> From what I've read you can extract it using cvs.exe.


That's great. Could you share the source, please? I wanna try it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2020)

Funny thing is, if any of this is used to further emulation development, it would technically be illegal. Hopefully, that doesn't happen, as I want emulation to stay legal.


----------



## tech3475 (Jul 26, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> That's great. Could you share the source, please? I wanna try it.



I believe there's a link/instructions in the PDF for the leak (can't link obviously), but this is the cvs software (legal):
Binary: https://ftp.gnu.org/non-gnu/cvs/binary/stable/x86-woe/


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 26, 2020)

tech3475 said:


> I believe there's a link/instructions in the PDF for the leak (can't link obviously), but this is the cvs software (legal):
> Binary: https://ftp.gnu.org/non-gnu/cvs/binary/stable/x86-woe/


Cool! Tomorrow I'll have a nice day.


----------



## KuroTheBang (Jul 26, 2020)

Sooo....Are the Zelda files usable for a native Switch Port? Asking for...you know... a friend.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 26, 2020)

Mother 64 incoming


----------



## mattyxarope (Jul 26, 2020)

KuroTheBang said:


> Sooo....Are the Zelda files usable for a native Switch Port? Asking for...you know... a friend.



There are a LOT of steps between the stuff leaked and a port on any device.


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 26, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Damn...
> I can't believe the 3DS is more stable than the source of these leaks.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...



Wario is life, but dat beta tho. It has thesuper mario kart beta i was looking for. The one with the different tracks. Some guy has the prototype cart with that version on it and refused to release its contents......Now he can fuck off. its been leaked.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 26, 2020)

mattyxarope said:


> There are a LOT of steps between the stuff leaked and a port on any device.


Yup. But to actually answer their question; I'd be surprised if OoT and MM and some of the more popular games don't get ported to the Switch now that the source code has been leaked.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 26, 2020)

Joom said:


> Son of a bitch...



The game was rushed to compete with Crash Bandicot; so two player mode had to be scrapped.  That's also why the castle is unfinished.

The DS version is the closest we will ever get to  finished game.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 26, 2020)

KuroTheBang said:


> Sooo....Are the Zelda files usable for a native Switch Port? Asking for...you know... a friend.


No, a majority of the files in the zelda repositories are dummy files


----------



## raxadian (Jul 26, 2020)

Anyway; as seen by how rough "L" model is, he was removed very early in development.  Simply put with Crash Bandicot being a serius contender they rushed the game so they cut anything that could save time and still leave a good enough game.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Anyway; as seen by how rough "L" model is, he was removed very early in development.  Simply put with Crash Bandicot being a serius contender they rushed the game so they cut anything that could save time and still leave a good enough game.



Thanks for the share


----------



## Robika (Jul 26, 2020)

Would love to see a native port of Wario Land 4 on the vita!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2020)

It's starting to get interesting now. What's next? GameCube source code? Full source code of Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Zelda Wind Waker etc.? 

I would just love to see native ports of a lot of the GameCube and Wii library. Since Nintendo won't give us GameCube/Wii VC on the Switch and Dolphin is still pretty slow...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's starting to get interesting now. What's next? GameCube source code? Full source code of Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Zelda Wind Waker etc.?
> 
> I would just love to see native ports of a lot of the GameCube and Wii library. Since Nintendo won't give us GameCube/Wii VC on the Switch and Dolphin is still pretty slow...


I will start feeling bad for Nintendo if it gets to Wii or later.

I know it already got to DS but I am talking about home consoles.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> Yup. But to actually answer their question; I'd be surprised if OoT and MM and some of the more popular games don't get ported to the Switch now that the source code has been leaked.


Nobody with any sense is going to use the leaks to port games to other platforms. That's why we have the decomp project. Sidesteps some of the legal gray areas.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I will start feeling bad for Nintendo if it gets to Wii or later.
> 
> I know it already got to DS but I am talking about home consoles.


Some stuff in the previous leak was dated 2010. Which means the person still worked at Nintendo at that point and might very well have had access to GameCube and Wii source code. Plus one of the earlier leaks had Wii OS and SDK stuff in it. 
They would be rather large though compared to the older games so who knows if the person dumped all of it even if they had access to it.


----------



## ghostbit (Jul 26, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Funny thing is, if any of this is used to further emulation development, it would technically be illegal. Hopefully, that doesn't happen, as I want emulation to stay legal.


How would you prove that, though?


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Nobody with any sense is going to use the leaks to port games to other platforms. That's why we have the decomp project. Sidesteps some of the legal gray areas.



I mean, we got Mario 64 ported to the PC. I'm not saying one person is going to take in all the effort, go from step 1 to step 859. But I'm still confident that some of these will end up being ported to the switch, regardless, after some time. And like I said, it happened before with Mario 64, so I'm sure it'll happen here. That was from the source code. You seem to underestimate what people would be willing to do. There's a reason the Mario 64 port isn't just thrown around. It's illegal. I don't understand what you're trying to say. Regardless, it will happen from the source code, just as it did with Mario 64.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> How would you prove that, though?


You do realize that Nintendo doesn't take this stuff lightly, right? The only reason the SM64 decomp hasn't been taken down is because no copyrighted code was used. It's all original. They can and will use their resources to rip ports and homebrew apart to find violations.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

gamesquest1 said:


> is there a higher resolution copy of the L is Real star sign in the leak, havent looked at it myself, would be cool to see what it actually said


Someone on one of the /v/ threads said that they had found uncompressed (higher-resolution) textures, but he didn't specify the directory and didn't follow up with the supposed "L is real 2401" plaque.
Let's be real, it's probably gibberish.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> You do realize that Nintendo doesn't take this stuff lightly, right? The only reason the SM64 decomp hasn't been taken down is because no copyrighted code was used. It's all original. They can and will use their resources to rip ports and homebrew apart to find violations.


Are we still talking about Mario 64? The one that was ported? Because from what I read with the ports, it's literally built from the source code. If no copyrighted code was used, then how do we have what we are literally hearing and seeing from the gameplay? And regardless, it's _still_ their game. So no, that wouldn't be dodging any legal reprocussions.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> I mean, we got Mario 64 ported to the PC. I'm not saying one person is going to take in all the effort, go from step 1 to step 859. But I'm still confident that some of these will end up being ported to the switch, regardless, after some time. And like I said, it happened before with Mario 64, so I'm sure it'll happen here. That was from the source code. You seem to underestimate what people would be willing to do. There's a reason the Mario 64 port isn't just thrown around. It's illegal. I don't understand what you're trying to say. Regardless, it will happen from the source code, just as it did with Mario 64.


That was the result of someone decompiling it all by hand and building their own source. Not the same thing. The only legal issue is the rom used to build from the source. They don't supply that.

They're also doing the same thing with other games. Like Perfect Dark, Goldeneye and the Zelda games. As far as I'm aware there is no copyrighted code being used in any of it.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jul 26, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> Are we still talking about Mario 64? The one that was ported? Because from what I read with the ports, it's literally built from the source code. If no copyrighted code was used, then how do we have what we are literally hearing and seeing from the gameplay? And regardless, it's _still_ their game. So no, that wouldn't be dodging any legal reprocussions.


If they didn't use any copyrighted code or assets there's nothing Nintendo can do.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> Are we still talking about Mario 64? The one that was ported? Because from what I read with the ports, it's literally built from the source code. If no copyrighted code was used, then how do we have what we are literally hearing and seeing from the gameplay? And regardless, it's _still_ their game. So no, that wouldn't be dodging any legal reprocussions.


You're right. It is their game. That's why anyone caught releasing ports of their title will be under fire. The source they can't touch, yet. There's a reason you can't find readily available zips of SM64PC ready to play.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> That was the result of someone decompiling it all by hand and building their own source. Not the same thing. The only legal issue is the rom used to build from the source. They don't supply that.
> 
> They're also doing the same thing with other games. Like Perfect Dark, Goldeneye and the Zelda games. As far as I'm aware there is no copyrighted code being used in any of it.


Oh. I thought they just compiled from the source code, I didn't know they built their own source? I thought if they built anything from the source code, it would leave them open to fire, in general. But I suppose I'm wrong. Thanks for informing me!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Some stuff in the previous leak was dated 2010. Which means the person still worked at Nintendo at that point and might very well have had access to GameCube and Wii source code. Plus one of the earlier leaks had Wii OS and SDK stuff in it.
> They would be rather large though compared to the older games so who knows if the person dumped all of it even if they had access to it.


Hm.
The only story I've seen is that someone hacked into a company machines that had this data inside. Not read any rumor of an employee doing this.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FanofFans said:


> Oh. I thought they just compiled from the source code, I didn't know they built their own source? I thought if they built anything from the source code, it would leave them open to fire, in general. But I suppose I'm wrong. Thanks for informing me!


It's not literally their own source code, they decompiled the source code from official Super Mario 64.

The decompiled version when recompiled still works in the same way the original game worked. It's the exact same game.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Hm.
> The only story I've seen is that someone hacked into a company machines that had this data inside. Not read any rumor of an employee doing this.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


I kind of doubt they got hacked and didn't notice for long enough for someone to dump all of this data. They might get something but would get shut down pretty quickly if Nintendo has any competent admins.
It seems much more likely to be an employee who would know exactly where to look, and who wouldn't initially get second guessed when accessing said data.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Hm.
> The only story I've seen is that someone hacked into a company machines that had this data inside. Not read any rumor of an employee doing this.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


It IS their own source code. You still need the rom to compile, but the heavy lifting is done from their own code.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

Memoir said:


> It IS their own source code. You still need the rom to compile, but the heavy lifting is done from their own code.


Their own decompiled code which means they used tracing paper to create code that is functionally to the end gamer 1:1 to Nintendos original.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



The Real Jdbye said:


> I kind of doubt they got hacked and didn't notice for long enough for someone to dump all of this data. They might get something but would get shut down pretty quickly if Nintendo has any competent admins.
> It seems much more likely to be an employee who would know exactly where to look, and who wouldn't initially get second guessed when accessing said data.


How do you know how the relevant IT administration works? Have you done that work before yourself?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Their own decompiled code which means they used tracing paper to create code that is functionally to the end gamer 1:1 to Nintendos original.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I hope you don't resort to blindly defending Nintendo


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> I hope you don't resort to blindly defending Nintendo





Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> most employees are probably laughing like we are.only the fat cats are sad.
> haha*!*


----------



## Joom (Jul 26, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> How would you prove that, though?


Nintendo emulators are open source. It'd be trivial.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 26, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Their own decompiled code which means they used tracing paper to create code that is functionally to the end gamer 1:1 to Nintendos original.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I won't pretend to be an expert on infosec, but I have some idea of how it works. For one, it's pretty much a guarantee that any and all access is logged. And there's pretty much two main ways unauthorized access is detected. Either someone spots suspicious entries in the log file, or the person leaves traces behind due to their own actions. If you only download files and never upload or change anything, the only traces you will leave behind are in log files. Which is something any competent admin should be monitoring for cases exactly like this, so they can be detected and any compromised logins banned/changed as soon as possible.
And you can bet that <insert compromised user here> accessing every server on the network looking through all the files would set off some major red flags.
On top of that, sensitive data would probably not be stored on an internet-accessible server, they would have to VPN in which means they would need access to compromised VPN login information, just in order to even begin to access the server they want data from. That is assuming they even knew where to look, which if they were just some random person not associated with Nintendo, they wouldn't. Add all that up and it would take considerable time to track down the right server and locate the data unless they got lucky and stumbled upon it on the first try. The attempt should have been stopped long before any damage was done.


----------



## Joom (Jul 26, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> Are we still talking about Mario 64? The one that was ported? Because from what I read with the ports, it's literally built from the source code. If no copyrighted code was used, then how do we have what we are literally hearing and seeing from the gameplay? And regardless, it's _still_ their game. So no, that wouldn't be dodging any legal reprocussions.


When compiling the game, the compiler pulls assets from a dumped ROM. You have to provide that. This is why it's not illegal per se. It's the same concept as OpenRCT2, OpenMW, etc.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 26, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I won't pretend to be an expert on infosec, but I have some idea of how it works. For one, it's pretty much a guarantee that any and all access is logged. And there's pretty much two main ways unauthorized access is detected. Either someone spots suspicious entries in the log file, or the person leaves traces behind due to their own actions. If you only download files and never upload or change anything, the only traces you will leave behind are in log files. Which is something any competent admin should be monitoring for cases exactly like this, so they can be detected and any compromised logins banned/changed as soon as possible.
> And you can bet that <insert compromised user here> accessing every server on the network looking through all the files would set off some major red flags.
> On top of that, sensitive data would probably not be stored on an internet-accessible server, they would have to VPN in which means they would need access to compromised VPN login information, just in order to even begin to access the server they want data from. That is assuming they even knew where to look, which if they were just some random person not associated with Nintendo, they wouldn't. Add all that up and it would take considerable time to track down the right server and locate the data unless they got lucky and stumbled upon it on the first try. The attempt should have been stopped long before any damage was done.


ok


----------



## hug0-a7x (Jul 26, 2020)

It's a secret to everybody now o/


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I suspect it's all coming from a single entity who found all this content at once a while ago and has just been releasing it anonymously in pieces over time instead of all at once.


You're probably right. I can't imagine that this would be something that has just been discovered.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I won't pretend to be an expert on infosec, but I have some idea of how it works. For one, it's pretty much a guarantee that any and all access is logged. And there's pretty much two main ways unauthorized access is detected. Either someone spots suspicious entries in the log file, or the person leaves traces behind due to their own actions. If you only download files and never upload or change anything, the only traces you will leave behind are in log files. Which is something any competent admin should be monitoring for cases exactly like this, so they can be detected and any compromised logins banned/changed as soon as possible.
> And you can bet that <insert compromised user here> accessing every server on the network looking through all the files would set off some major red flags.
> On top of that, sensitive data would probably not be stored on an internet-accessible server, they would have to VPN in which means they would need access to compromised VPN login information, just in order to even begin to access the server they want data from. That is assuming they even knew where to look, which if they were just some random person not associated with Nintendo, they wouldn't. Add all that up and it would take considerable time to track down the right server and locate the data unless they got lucky and stumbled upon it on the first try. The attempt should have been stopped long before any damage was done.


Some people say it was that guy : https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/28/...-vtech-security-hack-breach-researcher-guilty


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 27, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218798​
> Someone clearly left the faucet on, because we've got even more leaks. Yesterday's "Gigaleak", which contained in-development betas and source codes for Super Nintendo games has been added upon in a "Gigaleak II". Supposedly, a new file being distributed contains source codes for Nintendo 64 titles, including Super Mario 64, a corrupted version of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Animal Forest, and much more, which is yet to be fully discovered.
> 
> A direct source/download link to the contents of this leak cannot be shared, as they are warez.


now to wait for gamecube leaks so we can potentially get a melee hd port
and a pikmin 1& 2 port, alongside a wind waker PC port... etc

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> GOOD that will tech them to try and pass off a handheld as a console and fucking up PM 4 times in a row!


Super paper mario is not a fuckup. i will fight you


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Nintendo emulators are open source. It'd be trivial.



Nintendo has been known to steal ("borrow") code from emulators.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 27, 2020)

Can you specify? People started a rumor about them stealing public dumps of roms from online but that was proven false


----------



## matias3ds (Jul 27, 2020)

Does this leaks provides for some game to be able to play on the switch or for what can they be used ?


----------



## ghostbit (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Nintendo emulators are open source. It'd be trivial.


Yes but most code doesn't exactly have 100% unique signifiers in it. If it happened to resemble "official" code, wouldn't it just be a sign of a well-written emulator? Maybe I'm ignorant on this subject.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> GOOD that will tech them to try and pass off a handheld as a console and fucking up PM 4 times in a row!


Twice. Just twice. I will also fight you. 


Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Some people say it was that guy : https://www.theverge.com/2019/3/28/...-vtech-security-hack-breach-researcher-guilty


Interesting. Seems plausible. My question then becomes, who's uploading all of this? Did he give someone else access to the Nintendo servers back then or shared files with them or is he the one uploading them now (or at least indirectly by providing them to someone else for upload)? He got off easy back then, but now they have a potential suspect for who is uploading all of this and if it turns out it's him, he might not get off so easy.


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo has been known to steal ("borrow") code from emulators.





SANIC said:


> Can you specify? People started a rumor about them stealing public dumps of roms from online but that was proven false


They used publicly dumped NES ROMs for the Virtual Console. I don't think they've ever stolen code from emulators as they have their own in house emulators. Now, Sony stole PCSX for their mini Playstation, so there was that. 

Anyway, relevant article:
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...o-download-a-mario-rom-and-sell-it-back-to-us


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 27, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Twice. Just twice. I will also fight you.


Let us both body bladexdsl together for shitting on SPM


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> Yes but most code doesn't exactly have 100% unique signifiers in it. If it happened to resemble "official" code, wouldn't it just be a sign of a well-written emulator? Maybe I'm ignorant on this subject.


It's possible to totally reimplement and rewrite code using the source as a point of reference, and it not look the least bit similar to the original. The SM64 project is a perfect example of this. The only thing it doesn't use is the copy written assets of the game. The player has to provide those. I mean, this is exactly what emulators are anyway; a reverse engineering of a console. Having the source will just make it easier.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 27, 2020)

Robika said:


> Would love to see a native port of Wario Land 4 on the vita!



Why? Problems with running it on an emulator?


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Why? Problems with running it on an emulator?


Same can be said about Mario 64, but a native port is really cool.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> GOOD *that will tech them to try and pass off a handheld as a console* and fucking up PM 4 times in a row!



In what world do you live in where the Switch is considered a console over a handheld?  What the hell would that make the Switch Lite?  I think part of the reason the Switch has sold as well as it has despite being so underpowered compared to what Sony and Microsoft have to offer for their consoles, is because most people recognize that the Switch is a powerful handheld that just so happens to also be playable on your TV.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> In what world do you live in where the Switch is considered a console over a handheld?  What the hell would that make the Switch Lite?  I think part of the reason the Switch has sold as well as it has despite being so underpowered compared to what Sony and Microsoft have to offer for their consoles, is because most people recognize that the Switch is a powerful handheld that just so happens to also be playable on your TV.


I'd say it's semantics, really. So it's either or, depending on one's views. I don't understand why people like you like to try and make it into a one-or-the-other argument, and get on others for their views of what it is.


----------



## SANIC (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> They used publicly dumped NES ROMs for the Virtual Console. I don't think they've ever stolen code from emulators as they have their own in house emulators. Now, Sony stole PCSX for their mini Playstation, so there was that.
> 
> Anyway, relevant article:
> https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/...o-download-a-mario-rom-and-sell-it-back-to-us



That was proven false about Nintendo a while back, I don't have time to get the source, but Nintendo has private dumps of their roms


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Funny thing is, if any of this is used to further emulation development, it would technically be illegal. Hopefully, that doesn't happen, as I want emulation to stay legal.



I mean, outside of copying the raw code itself, what if devs simply used the code to essentially do the same function, but it's written differently? Would that get them in trouble? 

Or is this nothing like laws concerning plagiarism when it comes to computer language?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> I'd say it's semantics, really. So it's either or, depending on one's views. *I don't understand why people like you like to try and make it into a one-or-the-other argument, and get on others for their views of what it is.*



Seriously?  You think I'm the dick in this situation?  Did you read what I quoted?  The guy is upset at Nintendo for "Trying to pass off a handheld as a console."  Its a fucking portable hybrid (and one model is strictly portable), and that has been made clear as day from it's very first reveal; anyone that thinks Nintendo is trying to be sneaky or something with how they're presenting the system is clearly not even acknowledging the reality of what the system actually is, almost all ads I've seen for the system have shots of it being played portably, they're very clearly not trying to pass off a handheld as a console.  That's all I'm saying.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I mean, outside of copying the raw code itself, what if devs simply used the code to essentially do the same function, but it's written differently? Would that get them in trouble?
> 
> Or is this nothing like laws concerning plagiarism when it comes to computer language?



What good would that do?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> It's starting to get interesting now. What's next? GameCube source code? Full source code of Paper Mario, Super Mario Sunshine, Zelda Wind Waker etc.?
> 
> I would just love to see native ports of a lot of the GameCube and Wii library. Since Nintendo won't give us GameCube/Wii VC on the Switch and Dolphin is still pretty slow...



How about the last build of Resident Evil 1.5? Or a leak of that one Resident Evil 0 cartridge for the N64?

The former would be more helpful for a certain hacker who's name is but one of many constellations in the sky...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> What good would that do?



Let's say the original source code basically said something like this:

"George Washington, due to his experience with the French and Indian War, was chosen as the leader for the Revolution."

What you'd do then is modify it slightly, maybe something to this effect:
"Thanks to his experiences in the French and Indian War, George Washington was chosen to fight for the Americans against the British red coats in the Revolutionary War."

I'm not sure if this would count as plagiarism myself, but it's essentially saying the same thing, but in a different way that isn't just using a thesaurus and replacing some of the words in the above statement.

My question is, could a programmer do the equivalent of the above with the code for their emulator with access to the source code and be safe, legally?

Or should I ask @m4xw about this?


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

SANIC said:


> That was proven false about Nintendo a while back, I don't have time to get the source, but Nintendo has private dumps of their roms


Well yeah, that's why this was such a big deal at the time.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> *Seriously?  You think I'm the dick in this situation?*  Did you read what I quoted?  The guy is upset at Nintendo for "Trying to pass off a handheld as a console."  Its a fucking hybrid, and that has been made clear as day from it's very first reveal; anyone that thinks Nintendo is trying to be sneaky or something with how they're presenting the system is clearly not even acknowledging the reality of what the system actually is, almost all ads I've seen for the system have shots of it being played portably, they're very clearly not trying to pass off a handheld as a console.  That's all I'm saying.



A little bit, yeah. I think it's all about perception and I think it takes a level of arrogance to try and push that it's one or the other with such gusto.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> A little bit, yeah. I think it's all about perception and I think it takes a level of arrogance to try and push that it's one or the other with such gusto.


Alright whatever.  But I think we should all recognize the reality, it's a portable hybrid, and one of the two available models is strictly portable.  Nintendo isn't trying to pull a fast one on anyone to convince them that the device is strictly a console.  But if you do view it that way... well Ok I guess, but that's clearly not correct.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Well yeah, that's why this was such a big deal at the time.



Supposedly, Nintendo lifted Cx4 code from Byuu's Bsnes to use in the Snes 3DS VC in order to run Megaman X2 and x3.


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Supposedly, Nintendo lifted Cx4 code from Byuu's Bsnes to use in the Snes 3DS VC in order to run Megaman X2 and x3.


Not saying I don't believe you, but I need a sauce on this.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Alright whatever.  But I think we should all recognize the reality, it's a portable hybrid, and one of the two available models is strictly portable.  Nintendo isn't trying to pull a fast one on anyone to convince them that the device is strictly a console.  But if you do view it that way... well Ok I guess, but that's clearly not correct.



Clearly it all comes down to perception. I would argue that the original switch, it could go either way. If someone uses theirs primarily as a handheld, then to them, it's likely a handheld. If another person uses theirs in docked mode primarily, they probably see it as a console. This isn't something that's set in stone, and one thing or the other. The lite is clearly a handheld, of course, (but even then I've known people to call handheld systems, "consoles", as it's their tool that they play with. Definitions vary, even though I wouldn't consider the 3DS, for example, a console, and I think most of us would refer to it as a handheld - but that nuanced example aside) I think that especially when it comes to something as abstract as something that can be docked and undocked, I think objectively, there's no one correct answer or the other. It's all about perception, how you play it, etc. And for you to say that one is "clearly not correct" for a device that can be docked and undocked, that shows more about your arrogance and immaturity than it does of your intelligence.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> Clearly it all comes down to perception. I would argue that the original switch, it could go either way. If someone uses theirs primarily as a handheld, then to them, it's likely a handheld. If another person uses theirs in docked mode primarily, they probably see it as a console. This isn't something that's set in stone, and one thing or the other. The lite is clearly a handheld, of course, (but even then I've known people to call handheld systems, "consoles", as it's their tool that they play with. Definitions vary, even though I wouldn't consider the 3DS, for example, a console, and I think most of us would refer to it as a handheld - but that nuanced example aside) I think that especially when it comes to something as abstract as something that can be docked and undocked, I think objectively, there's no one correct answer or the other. It's all about perception, how you play it, etc. And for you to say that one is "clearly not correct" for a device that can be docked and undocked, that shows more about your arrogance and immaturity than it does of your intelligence.



You can perceive it as a console, not saying you can't.  But I just don't understand the logic of that original post claiming that Nintendo is trying to trick gamers into thinking the device is strictly a console.  Simple as that.


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

For the record, this argument is dumb. Handhelds are consoles.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> For the record, this argument is dumb. Handhelds are consoles.



Then that still makes the quote that brought this debate further all the dumber: "that will teach them to try and pass off a handheld as a console."  By your very point, there is nothing that Nintendo would be trying to pass off at all as if we agree with your reasoning, a handheld is undeniably a console and not something trying to sneakily be passed off as something that it isn't.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Then that still makes the quote that brought this debate further all the dumber: "that will teach them to try and pass off a handheld as a console."  By your very point, there is nothing that Nintendo would be trying to pass off at all as if we agree with your reasoning, a handheld is undeniably a console and not something trying to sneakily be passed off as something that it isn't.


Exactly my point, heh. The problem with this site is that it's full of people who aren't even good at hating things.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Exactly my point, heh. The problem with this site is that it's full of people who aren't even good at hating things.


Yeah, I genuinely just don't get how anyone would feel like Nintendo has duped them with what the Switch is.  The nature of the system is very clear, my freaking 60 year old parents that never touch video games themselves get that the Switch is a portable device that can quickly be thrown on the big screen.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 27, 2020)

I hope Nintendo does two platforms next time.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> Exactly my point, heh. The problem with this site is that it's full of people who aren't even good at hating things.


plz sharpen my hating skills


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> I hope Nintendo does two platforms next time.



Nah, i like this timeline best where all games that would have been developed for 2 separate Nintendo systems are now on the same system.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Nah, i like this timeline best where all games that would have been developed for 2 separate Nintendo systems are now on the same system.


That actually happened in practice?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> That actually happened in practice?



Well we had been receiving games like mainline Pokemon, Fire Emblem, and Rune Factory games strictly on Nintendo's handhelds in recent years, while the large-scale mainline Zelda titles were strictly on Nintendo's home consoles in the past.  Now all of that stuff (and so much more) are now on the same device.  So yeah, I'd say that's actually happening in practice now.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 27, 2020)

I forgot to mention this 

 How benefical are these "leaks" I thought we already have good up and running emulators for the N64. Android N64 emulator works amazing and so does PC. I honestly don't think this is really going to help make native ports because I doubt devs are going to be messing with legal code and etc risking a lawsuit. I also thought we already have N64 on retroarch it runs fairly decent so am I missing something here?

Also for the argument above yes if the switch was my only device I would feel duped too. The best thing I can say is just don't complain too much and just pirate all the games you can.


----------



## GotKrypto (Jul 27, 2020)

I feel this could increase our odds of getting virtualconsole


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Well we had been receiving games like mainline Pokemon, Fire Emblem, and Rune Factory games strictly on Nintendo's handhelds in recent years, while the large-scale mainline Zelda titles were strictly on Nintendo's home consoles in the past.  Now all of that stuff (and so much more) are now on the same device.  So yeah, I'd say that's actually happening in practice now.


 We can say there's 3 Zelda games for the Switch, one of them being a remake.

   GCN+GBA: 5 Zeldas
   Wii+DS: 4 Zeldas
   Wii U+3DS: 7 Zeldas, if we count the remakes and Hyrule Warriors.

   I don't see the advantage. Even them, there's no Donkey Kong, no Metroid, no F-Zero, no Star Fox, no Mario Kart, no Pikmin, etc. I don't care about ports, and maybe there will be a Metroid, while older platforms had a ton of those.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 27, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I forgot to mention this
> 
> How benefical are these "leaks" I thought we already have good up and running emulators for the N64. Android N64 emulator works amazing and so does PC. I honestly don't think this is really going to help make native ports because I doubt devs are going to be messing with legal code and etc risking a lawsuit. I also thought we already have N64 on retroarch it runs fairly decent so am I missing something here?
> 
> Also for the argument above yes if the switch was my only device I would feel duped too. The best thing I can say is just don't complain too much and just pirate all the games you can.


All these leaks aren't very beneficial, I'd actually say they cause far more harm than good.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> We can say there's 3 Zelda games for the Switch, one of them being a remake.
> 
> GCN+GBA: 5 Zeldas
> Wii+DS: 4 Zeldas
> ...



It's not about the number of games, its about the games that we are receiving.  No Nintendo handheld would ever receive a Zelda on the scale of Breath of the Wild, likewise, no home console Nintendo system was on track to receive a mainline Pokemon game.  Fire Emblem had become exclusively a handheld only series with the 3DS.  And the examples go on and on.  The square team behind Octopath and the Bravely series were only releasing titles on Nintendo handhelds, I mean I could go on and on, but really it's pretty evident: with only one Nintendo system now, any game that was to be released on the likes of the 3DS are now going to the Switch, just as any game that was to be released on the likes of the Wii U is now going to the Switch (if those 2 separate devices were still what was happening), really not sure how you could argue otherwise.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> For the record, this argument is dumb. Handhelds are consoles.



This is the point that I was making with the handheld thing in my paragraph. It's literally all about perception, and what you define as what. It's not as black-and-white as saying, "Hey that's a guitar, not a piano". This has far more flexibility to how it can be perceived



MikaDubbz said:


> Then that still makes the quote that brought this debate further all the dumber: "that will teach them to try and pass off a handheld as a console."  By your very point, there is nothing that Nintendo would be trying to pass off at all as if we agree with your reasoning, a handheld is undeniably a console and not something trying to sneakily be passed off as something that it isn't.



With this, then what makes it a handheld over a console in the sense that you're referring to? Is it the power gap between it and things such as the xbox one or ps4? Or is it just the fact that it can be used in the palm of your hands, and on the big screen TV? Because if it's the latter (which is the only real argument behind your _point_), then it really is only up to semantics, with no real absolute. It's not one or the other. Some see it as a console which can be taken with them for portability, others see it as a handheld which can be used on the big screen, There's literally no real answer to this, and it's literally all about each individual's view on it. And the fact that you're trying to argue that this is black-and-white (unlike the example in the other quote above) is borderline ridiculous. It literally is not either or; it's all based on each user's perception.
.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> With this, then what makes it a handheld over a console in the sense that you're referring to? Is it the power gap between it and things such as the xbox one or ps4? Or is it just the fact that it can be used in the palm of your hands, and on the big screen TV? Because if it's the latter (which is the only real argument behind your _point_), then it really is only up to semantics, with no real absolute. It's not one or the other. Some see it as a console which can be taken with them for portability, others see it as a handheld which can be used on the big screen, There's literally no real answer to this, and it's literally all about each individual's view on it. And the fact that you're trying to argue that this is black-and-white (unlike the example in the other quote above) is borderline ridiculous. It literally is not either or; it's all based on each user's perception.
> .



It's a handheld in the sense that it's a handheld device.  It has a great little dock that comes with it that you can pop it in and bam its on your TV, making it playable just like a home console. Hence the label of a hyrbid, which is truly what it is.  Again, I'm not arguing about perception of how we each view the system, I'm arguing about the true nature of what the device really is, and scoffing at the idea that Nintendo is trying to dupe anyone into thinking that the device is strictly a home console.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 27, 2020)

VinsCool said:


> Same can be said about Mario 64, but a native port is really cool.



While not perfect, I prefer the DS port.  

Heck they improved so many things I can forgive Yoshi basically replacing everyone.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> It's a handheld in the sense that it's a handheld device.  It has a great little dock that comes with it that you can pop it in and bam its on your TV, making it playable just like a home console. Hence the label of a hyrbid, which is truly what it is.  Again, I'm not arguing about perception of how we each view the system, I'm arguing about the true nature of what the device really is, and scoffing at the idea that Nintendo is trying to dupe anyone into thinking that the device is strictly a home console.


But again, there is no "true nature". You're not listening. It is about how it's viewed.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> But again, there is no "true nature". You're not listening. It is about how it's viewed.



Yeah, there is, it's a device that can be played portably or on your TV, there is no denying that (unless you're looking at the Lite which can only be played on the go).  You seem to think my argument is about how we each perceive the device, when my only argument has been how stupid it is to believe that Nintendo is trying to trick anyone into thinking the device is strictly a home console.  It is a hybrid, it can be played at home or on the go, you can choose to do one exclusively, but that doesn't negate the fact that it can still do the other.  And that is supposed to be the big draw of the device (and it is a big draw, it's a brilliant idea that clearly has a lot of demand).  That doesn't mean someone is wrong to only play it portably or only on the big screen.  It simply means that there is no intent by Nintendo to try and 'pass off a handheld as a home console'.  The intent is to sell a hybrid portable and that's exactly what they've been doing since day one.  

I love how you seem to ignore the whole point that the first guy was trying to make that Nintendo is trying to trick anyone with the nature of the device, when that has been the entire crux of my argument from the start here.


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yeah, there is, it's a device that can be played portably or on your TV, there is no denying that (unless you're looking at the Lite which can only be played on the go).  You seem to think my argument is about how we each perceive the device, when my only argument has been how stupid it is to believe that Nintendo is trying to trick anyone into thinking the device is strictly a home console.  It is a hybrid, it can be played at home or on the go, you can choose to do one exclusively, but that doesn't negate the fact that it can still do the other.  And that is supposed to be the big draw of the device (and it is a big draw, it's a brilliant idea that clearly has a lot of demand).  That doesn't mean someone is wrong to only play it portably or only on the big screen.  It simply means that there is no intent by Nintendo to try and 'pass off a handheld as a home console'.  The intent is to sell a hybrid portable and that's exactly what they've been doing since day one.
> 
> I love how you seem to ignore the whole point that the first guy was trying to make that Nintendo is trying to trick anyone with the nature of the device, when that has been the entire crux of my argument from the start here.


Wait how is anyone trying to trick anyone? If they're marketing it as a console, I mean, technically, it can be referred to as such. I find your inability to look outside your own bias frustrating to say the least. It's a hybrid, sure, but it's also a console, and it's also a handheld. If one chooses to call it one or the other, fine. Its definition is far more flexible than say arguing that a rock is a rock, vs a rock is a lantern. That is black and white. This is not. It's not one-or-the-other, it's a hybrid, I agree. But it is also a console, and it is also a handheld. Why must there be such an argument over something so juvenile, which doesn't even really matter?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> *Wait how is anyone trying to trick anyone? I*f they're marketing it as a console, I mean, technically, it can be referred to as such. I find your inability to look outside your own bias frustrating to say the least. It's a hybrid, sure, but it's also a console, and it's also a handheld. If one chooses to call it one or the other, fine. Its definition is far more flexible than say arguing that a rock is a rock, vs a rock is a lantern. That is black and white. This is not. It's not one-or-the-other, it's a hybrid, I agree. But it is also a console, and it is also a handheld. Why must there be such an argument over something so juvenile, which doesn't even really matter?



Exactly!! You're finally starting to understand what I was arguing against to begin with!  They aren't trying to trick anyone, but that guy I quoted sure was implying that Nintendo is trying to trick us.


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> How benefical are these "leaks" I thought we already have good up and running emulators for the N64. Android N64 emulator works amazing and so does PC. I honestly don't think this is really going to help make native ports because I doubt devs are going to be messing with legal code and etc risking a lawsuit. I also thought we already have N64 on retroarch it runs fairly decent so am I missing something here?


Uh, N64 emulation is very far from being good. Playable and "good" are two different things when it comes to emulation. Current emulators are still really inaccurate, and graphics development is still a ways off. There are still games that can't be emulated, so yeah, you're missing the point here.


Goku1992A said:


> Also for the argument above yes if the switch was my only device I would feel duped too. The best thing I can say is just don't complain too much and just pirate all the games you can.


Lulwut...


----------



## FanofFans (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Exactly!! You're finally starting to understand what I was arguing against to begin with!  They aren't trying to trick anyone, but that guy I quoted sure was implying that Nintendo is trying to trick us.


Smh. Nintendo's not _trying to trick anybody_. You sound like a conspiracy theorist. They market it as a console, then fine. That's technically what it is. Stop trying to make an argument and complain about something that isn't even there.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> *Smh. Nintendo's not trying to trick anybody. *You sound like a conspiracy theorist. They market it as a console, then fine. That's technically what it is. Stop trying to make an argument and complain about something that isn't even there.



I AGREE! That's what I've been saying this whole time.  I'm not the conspiracy nut, I was calling out the conspiracy nut to begin with, but then you retaliated against me calling him out for some reason which led us down this whole path.  I genuinely wonder if you've been reading my entire posts and that quote that I quoted that started this whole thing or if you've just been skimming.  Even now it reads like you think I'm the one that was claiming Nintendo was trying to trick anyone.  When this whole time that's exactly what I've been arguing against.


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> I AGREE! That's what I've been saying this whole time.  I'm not the conspiracy nut, I was calling out the conspiracy nut to begin with, but then you retaliated against me calling him out for some reason which led us down this whole path.  I genuinely wonder if you've been reading my entire posts and that quote that I quoted that started this whole thing or if you've just been skimming.  Even now it reads like you think I'm the one that was claiming Nintendo was trying to trick anyone.  When this whole time that's exactly what I've been arguing against.


This is another problem on this site. People cherry pick and take things entirely out of context so that they can seem like they are some virtuous genius on the subject they shoehorn themselves into. I think half this site is populated with narcissists and egomaniacs all just stroking themselves.


----------



## Vancete (Jul 27, 2020)

Any Pokemon source code leak? That would be useful heh


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

Vancete said:


> Any Pokemon source code leak? That would be useful heh


There were leaks for Diamond and Pearl in the other leak.


----------



## Vancete (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> There were leaks for Diamond and Pearl in the other leak.



Hmmm time to look for it, thanks


----------



## ghostbit (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> In what world do you live in where the Switch is considered a console over a handheld?  What the hell would that make the Switch Lite?  I think part of the reason the Switch has sold as well as it has despite being so underpowered compared to what Sony and Microsoft have to offer for their consoles, is because most people recognize that the Switch is a powerful handheld that just so happens to also be playable on your TV.


The entire intended appeal of the switch was supposed to be the concept of a 'console/handheld fusion'. 

Both fans and then stockholders speculated about this as an amazing forward-thinking idea for nintendo's next console during the wii u era, when people began to see the potential behind an idea like that, so much so that it seemed nearly the only possible way to move forward and innovate from that point.

Switch technically fulfills this, but in the laziest way possible, to the point that there was no benefit to the console side. So at the end of the day it's just, as you said, a high-powered handheld. 

But it was supposed to be so much more.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

I like how there's this big massive leak for these old games with legacies, and everyone's getting into a busy argument about what the Switch is.

What's next? Are we going to define what a true Nintendo fan is? Which Nintendo console makes you hard for it? Or the girlfriends you guys could have and be spending time with if you weren't acting like manchildren?

How about we talk about some of the findings from this leak as opposed to what ultimately boils down to an e-dick measurement competition? XD


----------



## SG911 (Jul 27, 2020)

Chary said:


> A direct source/download link to the contents of this leak cannot be shared, as they are warez.



Can they be PM'd tho? o.o


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jul 27, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> *The entire intended appeal of the switch was supposed to be the concept of a 'console/handheld fusion'. *
> 
> Both fans and then stockholders speculated about this as an amazing forward-thinking idea for nintendo's next console during the wii u era, when people began to see the potential behind an idea like that, so much so that it seemed nearly the only possible way to move forward and innovate from that point.
> 
> ...



Exactly, Nintendo isn't trying to trick anyone into thinking it's strictly a home console.  It's a hybrid portable gaming device that just so happens to be able to played on your TV like a home console.  There is no right or wrong way to play the device, but this idea that Nintendo was trying to hide the fact that it's a portable system behind the veil of being a home console just isn't the reality of the situation.  It was never going to compete in power with the likes of the Xbone or PS4 simply by the very nature of what the device has always been and was always meant to be.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

ghostbit said:


> The entire intended appeal of the switch was supposed to be the concept of a 'console/handheld fusion'.
> 
> Both fans and then stockholders speculated about this as an amazing forward-thinking idea for nintendo's next console during the wii u era, when people began to see the potential behind an idea like that, so much so that it seemed nearly the only possible way to move forward and innovate from that point.
> 
> ...



You want something that's "so much more?" Get any dead end job (they'll hire a fucking cat if it walked into an HR department), and start making some money to get a GPD WIN Max to play "everything" on the go.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SG911 said:


> Can they be PM'd tho? o.o



Don't count on it.


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I like how there's this big massive leak for these old games with legacies, and everyone's getting into a busy argument about what the Switch is.
> 
> What's next? Are we going to define what a true Nintendo fan is? Which Nintendo console makes you hard for it? Or the girlfriends you guys could have and be spending time with if you weren't acting like manchildren?
> 
> How about we talk about some of the findings from this leak as opposed to what ultimately boils down to an e-dick measurement competition? XD


None of the people here know what they're even looking at in these leaks. It's why they're still hung up on the emulation question. It's not like there's really much to be said anyway as these leaks are essentially useless, and only really serve as a novelty collector's piece.


----------



## Helmax (Jul 27, 2020)

Read through 12 pages of pointless arguments to find 1 video of the Luigi model, in the PC port of Mario 64. 

Can we expect anything else from this dump or is that it?


----------



## Joom (Jul 27, 2020)

Helmax said:


> Read through 12 pages of pointless arguments to find 1 video of the Luigi model, in the PC port of Mario 64.
> 
> Can we expect anything else from this dump or is that it?


Read the post above yours.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 27, 2020)

FanofFans said:


> Clearly it all comes down to perception. I would argue that the original switch, it could go either way. If someone uses theirs primarily as a handheld, then to them, it's likely a handheld. If another person uses theirs in docked mode primarily, they probably see it as a console. This isn't something that's set in stone, and one thing or the other. The lite is clearly a handheld, of course, (but even then I've known people to call handheld systems, "consoles", as it's their tool that they play with. Definitions vary, even though I wouldn't consider the 3DS, for example, a console, and I think most of us would refer to it as a handheld - but that nuanced example aside) I think that especially when it comes to something as abstract as something that can be docked and undocked, I think objectively, there's no one correct answer or the other. It's all about perception, how you play it, etc. And for you to say that one is "clearly not correct" for a device that can be docked and undocked, that shows more about your arrogance and immaturity than it does of your intelligence.


Handheld consoles, home consoles


----------



## Robika (Jul 27, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Why? Problems with running it on an emulator?


Simply lazy to open an emulator and slecting a rom! I love the pc version of Mario 64, just execute it and it work fine!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

Robika said:


> Simply lazy to open an emulator and slecting a rom! I love the pc version of Mario 64, just execute it and it work fine!



Well, for a game like Mario64, it's not going to affect much in terms of performance. Sure, you might be able to render a full scene that wasn't possible on the N64, but the game's been playable from start to finish via emulation ever since at least the days of Win98/WinME.

Now, Persona 5? Catherine? Demon's Souls? Virtua Fighter 5 Final Showdown? All of the Yakuza games made on PS3 and were remastered and haven't been ported to PC, yet, the 7th game of the series is getting a port before 3-6 have even been announced to be coming to Steam. 

While some of these are playable with a PC running on an i5-4690k just fine, the overhead of having to emulate another system is inevitably going to turn many with PC's incapable of running most of what's playable on RPCS3, and some games *coughs in Yakuza 5* simply require an i7-8700k or the best Ryzen chip you can get to run them via this method. 

This is why you see some asking for ports to PC of games that, for one reason or another, are tied to consoles who's online services aren't going to be supported until the end of time itself, and some of which *coughs in Scott Pilgrim and any Capcom Vs. Game* can't be obtained through legitimate means anymore due to the games being digital releases only, with no LRG run either!


----------



## KokoseiJ (Jul 27, 2020)

Joom said:


> None of the people here know what they're even looking at in these leaks. It's why they're still hung up on the emulation question. It's not like there's really much to be said anyway as these leaks are essentially useless, and only really serve as a novelty collector's piece.



Not everything, Ofc it's true that most of the codes are already compiled but still there are some uncompiled source codes, tools that might be useful later on, some very interesting pieces(Such as L IS REAL 2401, Unused assets for TLOZ, uncompressed sounds and MIDIs with instrument aiffs) and We didn't even dig every single directory of these leaks after all. If the rumors are true, We have nearly 1900GB of data that is yet to be uploaded(I doubt it though). so I wouldn't say that these are all "nothingburgers".

But yeah, These are mostly nothing to do with Emulations yet.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> Not everything, Ofc it's true that most of the codes are already compiled but still there are some uncompiled source codes, tools that might be useful later on, some very interesting pieces(Such as L IS REAL 2401, Unused assets for TLOZ, uncompressed sounds and MIDIs with instrument aiffs) and We didn't even dig every single directory of these leaks after all. If the rumors are true, We have nearly 1900GB of data that is yet to be uploaded(I doubt it though). so I wouldn't say that these are all "nothingburgers".
> 
> But yeah, These are mostly nothing to do with Emulations yet.



The potential for 64DD stuff though...all of the theories about getting the Triforce in OOT over the years at the Unicorn Fountain, URA Zelda, Earthbound 64, Kirby 64DD...and who knows what else.

It'll give this temper more to do on TCRF while on his breaks at work, that's for sure!


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Twice. Just twice. I will also fight you.
> 
> Interesting. Seems plausible. My question then becomes, who's uploading all of this? Did he give someone else access to the Nintendo servers back then or shared files with them or is he the one uploading them now (or at least indirectly by providing them to someone else for upload)? He got off easy back then, but now they have a potential suspect for who is uploading all of this and if it turns out it's him, he might not get off so easy.


The story people keep sharing is that whoever the hacker was (I am not saying it was the linked person), they shared it with some other people around the time they got busted.

Now, the people who were shared all the data are slowly releasing it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



the_randomizer said:


> Supposedly, Nintendo lifted Cx4 code from Byuu's Bsnes to use in the Snes 3DS VC in order to run Megaman X2 and x3.


Did they do that legally?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> In what world do you live in where the Switch is considered a console over a handheld?  What the hell would that make the Switch Lite?  I think part of the reason the Switch has sold as well as it has despite being so underpowered compared to what Sony and Microsoft have to offer for their consoles, is because most people recognize that the Switch is a powerful handheld that just so happens to also be playable on your TV.


Nintendo was always insisting that it is a home console, but can be used anywhere. I think they've dumbed that down now.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2020)

Please perfect dark and oot ports

The switch is totally a gaming console 1000%. Putting up better emu performance than both ps4 and xbox one x.  It is a console that happens to be portable.  Shut yo mouth.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

https://i.imgur.com/MPzaZdl.jpg
Im pleasantly surprised nintendo made such detailed renders at the time.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 27, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> In what world do you live in where the Switch is considered a console over a handheld?  What the hell would that make the Switch Lite?



I personally live in the USA and I've literally never played a single game in handheld mode since purchasing a Switch. It's been connected to my tv the entire time and used as a console, with the option to play in handheld. To answer your 2nd question... that would make the Switch Lite a handheld since it cannot be connected to a television.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 27, 2020)

Yeah, y'all stop bickering about how to define the switch. I'm sure there are many other, more relevant, threads to discuss a topic like that. It's a bit pedantic, and taking away from the leaks.

Zelda II gba source code? Yup, this is gonna be looked at a lot by me



SG911 said:


> Can they be PM'd tho? o.o


Nope. PMing someone is the same as posting it as far as the law is concerned. So if you share links to websites with illegal content or direct lnks, even obfuscated links, over DM/PM (Direct Message/Private Message), you are still doing something which can get you and GBAtemp in trouble. So please don't lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 27, 2020)

Re: decompilation. It is not magically legal just because you want it to be.
If you took footage of the thing in action, played the game, noted how high you jumped and how many frames it took, made an equation for that (or maybe a lookup table) and implemented that into your own game before rinsing and repeating for all the other jumps, movement, swimming, flying, trees, wall hits, enemy behaviours, object behaviours, sound behaviours, damage, extra caps, the camera... then that would potentially be in the realm of something called clean room reverse engineering and thus debatably legal in some jurisdictions (though this would be most of the big ones). If that amount of work sounds like a nightmare that would decades you are correct -- you tend to only see it for simple communication protocols, file formats and the like. There are some blurry edges as well -- looking at memory might be OK (various courts have ruled it is user data) and using a cheat device to enable the nice debug mode might be as well but disassembly (which is a precursor to decompilation in most cases, certainly in this one) is not and likely never will be. There are further exceptions for things and related matters like stolen code investigations (more on that in a later part of this reply), interoperability (one of the main things that allows emulators to be legal, or at least one of the major hurdles anybody seeking for emulators to be made legally dubious would have to overcome), access for disabilities in some cases, backups in some cases, restoring dead code in some cases and a few other things.
Even after all that level design, music and graphics still reach the level of copyright and you also have the problems with trademarks and maybe some forms of trade dress (Mario's red and blue scheme probably has something) if you wanted to call the resulting project super mario 64 [something].
I don't know why Nintendo have not been as harsh/all burn it all and salt the fields as they usually are here but were I to be playing lawyer I would not be banking on getting my client's decompilation project suit from Nintendo being thrown out as legit code, a frivolous lawsuit or the like (saving that Nintendo filed improperly or something, which is unlikely as they most likely have full time big boy lawyers on staff and a big firm on retainer for outside purposes) -- damage control would be the main task there.

All that said. Beer on me should any devs of the decompilation and I ever meet at a conference or something and everybody else keep sharing those tapes.

Re: hybrid. It is a marketing term for a handheld with a TV out port and a USB hub. We have seen it several times before in various forms official and unofficial and it is not exactly a radical concept at any point since we started having things able to plug into a screen.
There may be something to this whole hybrid lark (would probably involve notable extra somewhat local computing oomph, a bit of "cloud processing" not going to cut it really, and not just a mild clock change that can be run on a normal battery quite happily) but here is a marketing term. Don't read anything into it and instead look at games (or the lack thereof).



ghostbit said:


> How would you prove that, though?


Usual way to detect someone used stolen code or stolen documentation is there will be errors within the documentation. Someone blindly copying that will implement the same error, or maybe something is done in a slightly long winded way, that neither the original hardware nor any game running upon it will use. You spot this error or long winded way in the final product and you have your case.



SANIC said:


> Can you specify? People started a rumor about them stealing public dumps of roms from online but that was proven false


No that was true, and you can still grab dumps and see for yourself if you really wanted. They had ROMs pulled from their emulators that had ines headers on. None of their internal ROM dumps (we have several now thanks to these dumps it seems) should have had that as it was made for non Nintendo emulators and holds little value for anything they would be doing.
You would be exceptionally hard pressed to have Nintendo (or their agents as I believe these were farmed out to third parties) found guilty of any kind of wrongdoing for that (the header part was probably unused in the emulator and I am not sure it rises to the level of copyrighted material/format), and as such it was more of an amusing curio and possibly insight into Nintendo's development culture (I have certainly been in places where expedience causes me to take somewhat dubious paths). At worst if Nintendo downloaded it from a torrent and seeded it then they would have that, and I am sure they are not going to sue themselves for damages they did to themselves.

Some non Nintendo devs also used public domain emulators on the GBA for some of their NES efforts (pocketnes was made public domain, not just share alike open source, and some other devs used that) https://waxy.org/2004/07/jaleco_borrows/

Nintendo might also have been a bit reticent about sharing any changes/code for browsers and image viewers they might have used but as far as I am aware after some prodding usually made good there as well.



Goku1992A said:


> I forgot to mention this
> 
> How benefical are these "leaks" I thought we already have good up and running emulators for the N64. Android N64 emulator works amazing and so does PC. I honestly don't think this is really going to help make native ports because I doubt devs are going to be messing with legal code and etc risking a lawsuit. I also thought we already have N64 on retroarch it runs fairly decent so am I missing something here?
> 
> Also for the argument above yes if the switch was my only device I would feel duped too. The best thing I can say is just don't complain too much and just pirate all the games you can.


Emulators are nice and all but much like we saw (and saw predicted) for Mario 64 then this opens the doors to ports for other systems, radical hacks that would take skilled assembly hackers years to do rendered possibly by half bright kids that know their way around a compiler* doable in a few weekends, easier bugfixes and tweaks, ports to other systems also means widescreen, high res, better controls, easily remapped controls in game, stats tweaks, level editors now know exactly what the game will interpret as what without having to figure it out, and this goes on.

*or indeed just someone that can dead reckon something -- you might not be able to tell me what all the punctuation and whatnot means in a bit of C code (never mind if someone had some fun playing obfuscator) or what type declaration is but if you did a search in something for, say, gravity and somewhere in it the code said gravity =2.0 and you thought "what happens if I put 5.0 here", pressed compile and played the result, found you barely able to get off the floor and instead put 0.5 in then you now have moon gravity and Jupiter gravity hacks without having to step through a jump routine's assembly code and figure out what each minor step involves. Repeat for damage (to or from enemies), speed, possibly a godzilla size hack (look for scaling factors), default camera position/speed/acceleration ( https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iNSQIyNpVGHeak6isbP6AHdHD50gs8MNXF1GCf08efg/pub?embedded=true http://hciweb.usask.ca/uploads/332-aim-assist-cameraReady-v8-final.pdf ) maybe a decent leg up in figuring out a format to make an editor with, maybe hints of a hidden/undiscovered feature (or final word on rumours about something being in a game) and it goes on and on and on.


----------



## Immortallix (Jul 27, 2020)

One step closer to Wario Land 4 HD


----------



## Tiger21820 (Jul 28, 2020)

I sure hope the leaked files are being duplicated, and kept somewhere safe where they cannot be seized by Nintendo long enough for everything to be widely distributed across the clear net for everyone to enjoy!


----------



## SANIC (Jul 28, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> No that was true, and you can still grab dumps and see for yourself if you really wanted. They had ROMs pulled from their emulators that had ines headers on. None of their internal ROM dumps (we have several now thanks to these dumps it seems) should have had that as it was made for non Nintendo emulators and holds little value for anything they would be doing.
> You would be exceptionally hard pressed to have Nintendo (or their agents as I believe these were farmed out to third parties) found guilty of any kind of wrongdoing for that (the header part was probably unused in the emulator and I am not sure it rises to the level of copyrighted material/format), and as such it was more of an amusing curio and possibly insight into Nintendo's development culture (I have certainly been in places where expedience causes me to take somewhat dubious paths). At worst if Nintendo downloaded it from a torrent and seeded it then they would have that, and I am sure they are not going to sue themselves for damages they did to themselves.



Again, that was proven false like six months after people started saying this when the article posted above stated, I'll look for the source right now, but there's evidence that their private rom dumps are proprietary

Sauce here

https://www.resetera.com/threads/to...to-vc-updated-dec-1-2018.64755/#post-13593223

https://www.resetera.com/threads/to...updated-dec-1-2018.64755/page-3#post-13620946


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 28, 2020)

@Jonna
Reddit has the same topic and basically nothing can be done with these leaks. I dont really want to say that it isn't valuable information but I don't see a DEV touching this. Look how Nintendo shut down the Mario 64 HD project.


----------



## Jonna (Jul 28, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @Jonna
> Reddit has the same topic and basically nothing can be done with these leaks. I dont really want to say that it isn't valuable information but I don't see a DEV touching this. Look how Nintendo shut down the Mario 64 HD project.


Seeing prototypes and material of BETA assets is more than enough for me, and these are delivering very well on that regard.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 28, 2020)

Make another thread about the switch nonsense or take it to PM/DMs. It has no place here, not in that context. Last warning. 

On a more related note, beta assets seems to be where most of the fun bits are. L is real, beta pokemon, that sort of thing. I'm hoping there'll be more leaks, and they're just coming out slowly so folks can digest and enjoy. It's just 1st party nintendo games, yes?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 28, 2020)

Wonder where we can find them beta/prototype sprites.
The spriters resource won't host them for a variety of reasons.
I'm mostly curious to see and preserve them, like, this stuff is videogame hidden history, lol


----------



## Joom (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Wonder where we can find them beta/prototype sprites.
> The spriters resource won't host them for a variety of reasons.
> I'm mostly curious to see and preserve them, like, this stuff is videogame hidden history, lol


I know this doesn't sound like a serious answer, but maybe ask on 4chan. They tend to not really pay attention to copyright laws. Other than that, your only other option may be to find the leaks yourself and just get them from there. I know I've seen quite a few sprite sheets posted on Twitter, but I'm guessing you want them all.

Here's the article where I saw the tweets:
https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...o_source_code_and_prototypes_allegedly_leaked


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Wonder where we can find them beta/prototype sprites.
> The spriters resource won't host them for a variety of reasons.
> I'm mostly curious to see and preserve them, like, this stuff is videogame hidden history, lol


I am going to believe TCRF will show the beta stuff, but I could be wrong, due to the legality of these.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 28, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218798​
> Someone clearly left the faucet on, because we've got even more leaks. Yesterday's "Gigaleak", which contained in-development betas and source codes for Super Nintendo games has been added upon in a "Gigaleak II". Supposedly, a new file being distributed contains source codes for Nintendo 64 titles, including Super Mario 64, a corrupted version of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Animal Forest, and much more, which is yet to be fully discovered.
> 
> A direct source/download link to the contents of this leak cannot be shared, as they are warez.



_pretty awesome news...i would feel bad for nintendo when this happens, sadly this isn't nintendo anymore so eh. _


----------



## MeAndHax (Jul 28, 2020)

Nintendo now be like:




"tHiS is My PrOpErtY"
"SToP plEasE oR i wiLL sUe"


----------



## TheZander (Jul 28, 2020)

I cant wait for the GameCube leaks to find out sonic and tails were in smash the whole time as ice climber clones. And that i didn't waste a decent portion of time on cruel mode melee.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 28, 2020)

Let's all stay on topic this time.
K ty.


----------



## Sundree (Jul 28, 2020)

It's been quite the slow year for game news, but I'm loving these leaks. I just wish the other leaked games were more documented, like F-Zero X. To early to say though.


----------



## m4xw (Jul 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> My question is, could a programmer do the equivalent of the above with the code for their emulator with access to the source code and be safe, legally?



No serious dev would touch that (or even look at filenames!), even with gloves.
Every single thing derived from it would be considered tainted and fall under copyright.
In you example you could translate it to chinese and reverse every glyph and it would still be copyright.
However if you write your own code and the output equals the same as the copyrighted variant (matching decomps), the lines blur since no proper legal precedent exists.
Tho, if you want to be legally picky, if you reverse engineer something, you can't be the same person that writes the actual code (proper clean room RE).
But since all these scenes are powered by hobbyists primarily, you can guess nobody does that, despite many claiming.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

m4xw said:


> N


Wheres your law college degree from?


----------



## atypicalchaos (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Wheres your law college degree from?



Do you not know the emulator prince?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

atypicalchaos said:


> Do you not know the emulator prince?


No.


----------



## atypicalchaos (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> No.


All joking aside M4 is a very well known switch dev in these parts. I assume his comment originated from his own personal insights as someone who writes software...


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 28, 2020)

atypicalchaos said:


> All joking aside M4 is a very well known switch dev in these parts. I assume his comment originated from his own personal insights as someone who writes software...in particular ...emulators



I was asking him if one could just look at the source code, be like, "how could I copy what this is doing without risking my ass from getting destroyed by Von Karma with no Phoenix Wright to protect me!?" It was more of a question out of curiosity since I had heard from others that even looking at the source code would be in violation of the law.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

atypicalchaos said:


> All joking aside M4 is a very well known switch dev in these parts. I assume his comment originated from his own personal insights as someone who writes software...in particular ...emulators


But where is her law college degree from.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> But where is her law college degree from.


...and this is just the dumbest question you could ask...

Any whiff of these leaks being used, even toward legal code can and will land someone in hot water.


----------



## atypicalchaos (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> But where is her law college degree from.


Oh you....


Anyway. . I wonder if these giga leaks are related to the IQue leak..


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 28, 2020)

Memoir said:


> ...and this is just the dumbest question you could ask...



She was saying that all of the SMT games should be banned from coming over here the other day. Some things are in need of repeating here...

To @Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee:


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> I mean, outside of copying the raw code itself, what if devs simply used the code to essentially do the same function, but it's written differently? Would that get them in trouble?
> 
> Or is this nothing like laws concerning plagiarism when it comes to computer language?



There are limited ways to sensibly accomplish a goal in programming. To that end coincidence is quite allowed where in other things like books, film/play scripts, music lyrics, paintings and what have you then first to publish is usually in a stronger position.

The trouble with rewriting in your own words as it were is that if the original devs include an error in their code/documentation*, an unoptimised and non obvious way of doing things or some other tell that you in turn have an obvious tell that you have copied stuff and then it all gets fun for you and anything you have worked on using it (one of the reasons why the dolphin devs are so cautious about it/ban happy towards would be contributors that offer). You can comb through it all, understand what is there and what is false by comparing to other documents and observed practices and get rid of it (assuming it even exists, which you kind of have to) but at that point you might as well have just gone from scratch, read open documents (most consoles are just an arrangement of off the shelf chips after all) and poked it with your oscilloscope or something.

*map makers have done it for centuries (false names - see Agloe, spot the hidden elephant and plenty more besides), there are some fairly interesting cases with regards to phone books here that inform a lot of what is to come and more recently lyrics on google searches


----------



## PhyChris (Jul 28, 2020)

sup, 'tape backup' are we talking VHS video or data? there is a rumor that another N64 related leak will drop wednesday, any word?


----------



## Schnida (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> But where is her law college degree from.


People who work as programmers tend to know a lot more about copyright law than your average Joe with a law degree.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 28, 2020)

PhyChris said:


> sup, 'tape backup' are we talking VHS video or data? Rumor is another N64 related leak today, any word?





From where!? If this is the third one in a week...


----------



## PhyChris (Jul 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> From where!? If this is the third one in a week...



I worded that wrong, (heard there will be another n64 related leak dropped wednesday) anyone hear anything?


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 28, 2020)

this is crazy.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 28, 2020)

PhyChris said:


> I worded that wrong, (heard there will be another n64 related leak dropped wednesday) anyone hear anything?



They're announcing more for tomorrow!? From where did you hear this!?


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> They're announcing more for tomorrow!? From where did you hear this!?


it was mentioned on 4chan from what I heard and one certain discord that wont be mentioned. However this is all speculation. Gotta love 4chan....


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 28, 2020)

PizzaBitez said:


> it was mentioned on 4chan from what I heard and one certain discord that wont be mentioned. However this is all speculation. Gotta love 4chan....



Ok this is making tomorrow epic


----------



## Jonna (Jul 28, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Ok this is making tomorrow epic


Much as I want to be excited, I don't want to get myself disappointed, so I'm going to expect nothing.

However, if it does happen, and the full source code files for OoT are on there that would allow us to potentially access every BETA element, I will possibly faint in happiness.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Schnida said:


> People who work as programmers tend to know a lot more about copyright law than your average Joe with a law degree.


What the flip? No they don't.
And a person with a legitimate law degree is not at all an "average Joe".


----------



## Schnida (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> What the flip? No they don't.
> And a person with a legitimate law degree is not at all an "average Joe".



I have a legitimate law degree and don't know shit about copyright law. Never took any classes related to them.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 28, 2020)

Was watching a vid discussing them leaks, one guy in the comments claims to be friends with someone working there, Ninty is pissed af and has sent a note regarding these leaks:


> In an unexpected addition, we have been sent reports by several of you detailing source code gained via unauthorized access to our partner, iQue's, development servers. We thank you for your various reports in their content and the IT dept. is investigating the content and means it was accessed in. We ask that you not access these files should you come across them, and delivery any links or services providing these files to: [email protected]noa.nintendo.com. Distributing these files or discussing their content will lead to consequences, if, and when we find out. Thank you."



Take it with a grain of salt, might just be made up crap, but if it's true, them assfuck, threatening their emplooyes, lol, they're no different than any other triple ay company, those dickheads.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> W


it's made up crap.

are you 12 years old? LeL YoUtOOB commMEnter I aM NintENdO EmplOyEes frIeNd.
iQue is totally owned by Nintendo. Its not nintendos "partner"


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> it's made up crap.
> 
> are you 12 years old? LeL YoUtOOB commMEnter I aM NintENdO EmplOyEes frIeNd.
> iQue is totally owned by Nintendo. Its not nintendos "partner"


Think you missed the part where I said "Take it with a grain of salt, it might be made up crap" :v
Tho, I'd totally believe Ninty threatening their employees, lol


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Think you missed the part where I said "Take it with a grain of salt, it might be made up crap" :v
> Tho, I'd totally believe Ninty threatening their employees, lol


didnt miss it, i refered to it being made up crap in reply to your words.


----------



## m4xw (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> What the flip? No they don't.
> And a person with a legitimate law degree is not at all an "average Joe".


I am a professional software engineer that works closely with the security sector (also a pentester..) and thus I am required to have education about my local law as well as having a grasp about basic international copyright laws, otherwise I couldn't do a fair share of jobs I am/was contracted for.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Schnida said:
> 
> 
> > People who work as programmers tend to know a lot more about copyright law than your average Joe with a law degree.
> ...


I would expect the average lawyer to be able to conduct a case (assuming they do the whole trial law bit anyway), tell me about tort law, file the relevant documents, write contracts, make sure said contracts are filed, do depositions, and all that goes with that.

If I lined up 50 people that passed the bar in the last 5 years and 50 programmers of similar experience levels (never mind any kind of veterans, though we could do that too -- while people do switch fields in law from time to time it is rather rare) I would bet everything I own that the programmers would be better able to tell me about the investigative techniques people might use, the trap stuff I mentioned above, notable cases of people and companies being sued for copyright infringement and what caused it, probably the different types of IP and cases there, what copyright entails for them, how it is usually handled within businesses, how it is handled within their field, possibly have a more than cursory familiarity with software licensing, possibly be able to be dragged up to some form of expert witness, tell me about the DMCA, tell me about the librarian and their increasing list of DMCA exemptions.
Everything there is their life and livelihood -- they are the ones that get called to implement and ensure compliance (and in good companies maybe even have a say at the purchasing level) with software they buy in, and if they sell software or what is effectively access to the software it is copyright that underpins the lot. Anyone that came up in that world likely has met it for years where I would take a similar bet to the one above that most lawyers are only going to say "I want to do this, how much is it going to cost me to be able to do it?", mainly as that is what every non computer person doing the whole business thing asks.

If one of said lawyers is a dedicated copyright, trademark or patent (such that it is for computer programs -- Japan and US being about the only places that have software patents, everywhere else considers them an utter abomination and affront to all that patents are supposed to be about) then outside of maybe trivia (and even that is not assured) they would likely mop the floor with most of the computer peeps but if they are a family law, employment law or tax law then they would know such things are assets and to be priced accordingly but struggle to do anything like explain the four factors.
What the computer peeps would be able to do in lawyer world is also a fun one that is hotly debated (see any number of jokes about representing yourself, much less representing yourself as a mere mortal). That said where computers wiped out the bottom rungs of many jobs they also appear to be coming for the lawyers -- how many lawyers want to do discovery/disclosure without ctrl and F, at the same time you get the delivery of source code you think your competitors stole (or more likely to the independent third party analysis firm) do you think they could not make sense of a "this fragment is clearly lifted from your code because of this error if you run it" type report?, and similarly if a company popped up offering prebaked contracts that you have a box to fill in relevant parties how much would that really account for (as a hint have you had a personalised EULA or preorder lately? Unless you are paying me 6 figures for my software you are probably not getting one either).


----------



## Shape (Jul 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Funny thing is, if any of this is used to further emulation development, it would technically be illegal. Hopefully, that doesn't happen, as I want emulation to stay legal.



Twist: this wasn't a leak. This was a strategy. Someone just figured out Nintendo's masterplan...


----------



## BigPanda (Jul 29, 2020)

Where I live, you have at least 2 courses in copyright laws when you do your computer science degree.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 29, 2020)

Shape said:


> Twist: this wasn't a leak. This was a strategy. Someone just figured out Nintendo's masterplan...



No no, he has a point


----------



## Ecchi95 (Jul 29, 2020)

All of the games only have a handful of .c files. I guess they are the files where changes needed to be made for iQue.

But the games do have .h files and .o files, so we are able to get the original function names for almost every function. (certain functions are excluded?)

This my N64 hacking tool (load_symbols.exe) using the real function names on the debug version of Ocarina of Time Master Quest:

(The debug version of the game actually tells you what C file you are looking at. It's not reading the leaked source.)






These function names specifically were taken from the leaked source, though: (don't seem to be present in the .o file)


----------



## Empty02 (Jul 29, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218798​
> Someone clearly left the faucet on, because we've got even more leaks. Yesterday's "Gigaleak", which contained in-development betas and source codes for Super Nintendo games has been added upon in a "Gigaleak II". Supposedly, a new file being distributed contains source codes for Nintendo 64 titles, including Super Mario 64, a corrupted version of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Animal Forest, and much more, which is yet to be fully discovered.
> 
> A direct source/download link to the contents of this leak cannot be shared, as they are warez.



Source?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 30, 2020)

So...did Nintendo get Chadded again?


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 30, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> So...did Nintendo get Chadded again?


I see it often, can someone explain me the chad meme? I don't get it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 30, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> I see it often, can someone explain me the chad meme? I don't get it.


I am not sure I have heard it used as a verb before but generally it was a name associated with young men that work out a lot, wear a popped collar shirt and otherwise act all alpha male, this particularly in the US. The sort of guy that might swoop in, get all the ladies and go from there, if given a surname it will usually be something ridiculously macho like Thundercock.
There are a few variations (see its use among the incel set and other uses among the MGTOW stuff) but mostly similar to the mainline stuff and differences for the ones there being more in terms of worldview.
It then gets compared and contrasted with the opposite of that (continuing with male stereotypes then think nerds -- no physical strength, poor posture, no particular game with the ladies), possibly with the counterpoint being dubbed the virgin.
One of the more notable examples of the concept.


 

In this case it would presumably be that Nintendo can't handle their security/business and got smacked down and made a fool of by some hackers.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 30, 2020)

I've been seeing youtube videos all about the finds of games. Beta stages, testing areas, unused models, it's great. Mainly mario 64 and zelda, though. I'd imagine any more might not drop until this one has really been picked over.



UOTET6191 said:


> I am not sure I have heard it used as a verb before but generally it was a name associated with young men that work out a lot, wear a popped collar shirt and otherwise act all alpha male, this particularly in the US. The sort of guy that might swoop in, get all the ladies and go from there, if given a surname it will usually be something ridiculously macho like Thundercock.
> There are a few variations (see its use among the incel set and other uses among the MGTOW stuff) but mostly similar to the mainline stuff and differences for the ones there being more in terms of worldview.
> It then gets compared and contrasted with the opposite of that (continuing with male stereotypes then think nerds -- no physical strength, poor posture, no particular game with the ladies), possibly with the counterpoint being dubbed the virgin.
> One of the more notable examples of the concept.
> ...


I've also seen it used as the male form of karen. Think "person who used to be highschool sports captain who still wishes he was back in highschool, even in his 40s" or just "entitled ahole who peaked in highschool".


----------



## Xzi (Jul 31, 2020)

Apparently now there are Wii leaks (giggle) afoot, not sure why Gamecube was skipped:

https://switcher.gg/s/nintendo-news...-unreleased-games-nintendo-office-floor-plan/

Seems there may be even more leaks coming too.  Gotta be a really disgruntled employee out there or something.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 31, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Apparently now there are Wii leaks (giggle) afoot, not sure why Gamecube was skipped:
> 
> https://switcher.gg/s/nintendo-news...-unreleased-games-nintendo-office-floor-plan/
> 
> Seems there may be even more leaks coming too.  Gotta be a really disgruntled employee out there or something.


The CIS-BOX stuff? Was that not already public, lol?


----------



## Xzi (Jul 31, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> The CIS-BOX stuff? Was that not already public, lol?


Not sure, the article was posted just a few hours ago and the author claims to have discovered the leaks while they were still in progress.






And the names of some unreleased Wii games.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Jul 31, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Not sure, the article was posted just a few hours ago and the author claims to have discovered the leaks while they were still in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> Nintendo Employee's porn folder
Yup, that's definitely the CIS box dump kek.
It's about 54gb and contains a bunch of random shit, I've had access to it for a few weeks.
I'm fairly sure it's been public for awhile now, but I don't really keep track anymore.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 31, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Apparently now there are Wii leaks (giggle) afoot, not sure why Gamecube was skipped:
> 
> https://switcher.gg/s/nintendo-news...-unreleased-games-nintendo-office-floor-plan/
> 
> Seems there may be even more leaks coming too.  Gotta be a really disgruntled employee out there or something.



Isn't this from earlier this year?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ZachyCatGames said:


> > Nintendo Employee's porn folder
> Yup, that's definitely the CIS box dump kek.
> It's about 54gb and contains a bunch of random shit, I've had access to it for a few weeks.
> I'm fairly sure it's been public for awhile now, but I don't really keep track anymore.



XD

I wonder if this leak ultimately got him this treatment:


----------



## Xzi (Jul 31, 2020)

Silent_Gunner said:


> Isn't this from earlier this year?


I guess so.  Certain sites were reporting it as new so that was a bit confusing.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 31, 2020)

I change my mind about Nintendo execs
Apparently they are not bad people


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Aug 1, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I change my mind about Nintendo execs
> Apparently they are not bad people



Still enough money to live on a tropical resort, though...


----------



## th3joker (Aug 1, 2020)

While working at 2k games and having access to the vault server i may or may not have have copied unanounced and never to be released psvita games. Just waiting for the vita to be completely abandonded


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 2, 2020)

XAIXER said:


> Nintendo is going to be pissed!


Nintendo is going Open Source.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 3, 2020)

Little_Anonymous_Hacker said:


> I guess we no longer need the SM64 decompilation...


We still do.

It's the only program the people at Nintendo made which source can be obtained legally.

Using content from a leak is not legal.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 3, 2020)

JJ1013 said:


> We still do.
> 
> It's the only program the people at Nintendo made which source can be obtained legally.
> 
> Using content from a leak is not legal.


Not like the decompilation is free and clear to use. They may be slightly different flavours of unlawful to use (one is anything but a cleanroom reversed engineered derived work, the other is leaked code) but you are not going to be able to post binaries, full source code (diffs is a fun one) or the like made from either without wondering if they will justifiably be nuked from orbit.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 3, 2020)

KokoseiJ said:


> I had to take a look.
> 
> No regrets.


Holy $ħ|ŧ.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 2, 2021)

I want to see Conker 64 Twelve Tales playable tech demo at least.


----------



## hug0-a7x (Mar 2, 2021)

Mother 3 intensifies


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 2, 2021)

I would love to play at least tech demo of EarthBound 64.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks for bumping this thread for no reason.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 3, 2021)

Trash_Bandatcoot said:


> Thanks for bumping this thread for no reason.


Okay?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Mar 3, 2021)

Chary said:


> View attachment 218798​
> Someone clearly left the faucet on, because we've got even more leaks. Yesterday's "Gigaleak", which contained in-development betas and source codes for Super Nintendo games has been added upon in a "Gigaleak II". Supposedly, a new file being distributed contains source codes for Nintendo 64 titles, including Super Mario 64, a corrupted version of The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Animal Forest, and much more, which is yet to be fully discovered.
> 
> A direct source/download link to the contents of this leak cannot be shared, as they are warez.


Dear god, Nintendo is so tough on their exploit security but they let their source code go out freely


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 3, 2021)

Will someone show Nintemdo where the restroom is. there's pee all over this site. yuk. But not the GBA Hotel one.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 3, 2021)

Are companies like Tencent, Nintendo, Epic Games anti-consumer practicals?


----------



## raxadian (Mar 3, 2021)

Luke94 said:


> Are companies like Tencent, Nintendo, Epic Games anti-consumer practicals?



Nintendo is most likely behind the 2019 Japanese law that makes modding videogames and videogame consoles illegal. Heck by that law even just making a backup of your saves can be illegal.


----------



## Luke94 (Mar 3, 2021)

raxadian said:


> Nintendo is most likely behind the 2019 Japanese law that makes modding videogames and videogame consoles illegal. Heck by that law even just making a backup of your saves can be illegal.


Well this company survived game console wars unlike companies such as Sega.


----------

